# Huntertreffen 2005



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Dezember 2004)

Moin Mädels...

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende, Saison is auch gelaufen (bei den Meisten weigstens  )

Also könnten wir uns dann so langsam mal ein paar Gedanken machen, ob es auch im nächsten Jahr wieder ein Treffen/Gemeinschaftsangeln geben soll.

Geklärt ist:

- Wann? --> Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05.
- Wo? --> Kiesgrube Kleinpösna (Leipzig)
- Wer will mitfischen? --> Aktuelle Liste bitte per PM an mich 

(Holger, das kostet nen Bier... :q )

Ist erstmal ja nur ein Ansatz, wär aber Schade, wenn das Huntertreffen ausfallen würde, da es doch immer recht Lustig war und sogar der ein oder andere Fisch gefangen wurde. :q 

Also, lasst euch zu dem Thema aus. #6


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

guter plan cätchä!
super wäre es wenn wir uns in der mitte treffen könnten.eventuell bayern.
schade das es bei mir in aw keine nachtkarten gibt.das wäre eigentlich ideal.
aber ich denke es stört euch eh nicht die ruten nach sonnenuntergang aus dem wasser zu nehmen.
mai ist bei mir schlecht.da bin ich unterwegs am arbeiten.
lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@rob

Pinn den Thread mal oben Fest... DANKE

Ich wär wieder für Pfingsten, da is schon schön warm...


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

JA ICH BIN DABEI 

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

gut ich pin das mal oben an!


----------



## Pilkman (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Guter Plan, aber Bayern wäre mir persönlich etwas zu weit. Deswegen hab ich ja beim zweiten Huntertreffen 2004 auch abgesagt, weil der Aufwand für mich zu groß gewesen wäre.

Ich weiss, für Rob wäre es natürlich spitze, wenn man ihm als Ösi etwas entgegen kommt, dafür hab ich auch Verständnis. Alles nicht so einfach...  #t


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ja aber da ich wahrscheinlich wieder der einzige bin der aus dem wilden süden kommt hab ich natürlich das nachsehen.
alles nur nicht brandenburg oder ähnlich weit nördlich...bitte bitte:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na rein Geographisch müsste man sich dann wohl in sw-Thüringen treffen...
Da kommt nur keine Sau her.

Die Nördlichen Bereiche von Bayern lägen für mich aber durchaus noch im Rahmen.

@ Rob
Nu hör mal auf zu heulen, schliesslich kannst Du in der Tschechei billig tanken 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rob
> Nu hör mal auf zu heulen, schliesslich kannst Du in der Tschechei billig tanken
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


Genau! und vielleicht nimmt Micha dich ja wieder mit, dann könnt ihr wieder Geburtstag feiern... und nachts um 3 aufbauen... :m


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! und vielleicht nimmt Micha dich ja wieder mit, dann könnt ihr wieder Geburtstag feiern... und nachts um 3 aufbauen... :m



das glaub ich wieder weniger.
 wenn alles gut geht komm ich mit meinem neuen pick up.da will ich eh weit fahren.am besten über felder.
ich glaub der diesel ist bei uns billiger und über deutschland für mich kürzer als über die tschechei.ausserdem werd ich ja eventuell die salzburger mitnehmen.
lg rob


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin Jungs, 
ich weis leider noch nicht wohin es mich in den nächsten Monaten verschlagen wird, wenn es nicht gerade 1000km entfernt ist versuche ich auf jeden Fall dabeizusein ! 
Die Location vom Herbsttreffen könnten wir wahrscheinlich wieder klar machen wenn sich nix anderes finden sollte


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

auch kein schlechter plan franz.
der teich hat ja den teilnehmern gefallen.schau mer mal was für vorschläge kommen.800 km würd ich noch fahren,danach wird es mühsam.
es sollte auch mal ein wasser sein in dem auch wirklich grosse karpfen vorkommen und nicht nur 3 kilo leichte satzkarpfen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Und Boot sollte erlaubt sein...


----------



## robertb (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich bin auch dabei, ausser wenn ich nicht gerade an die Nordseeküste fahren muss 

@ Rob Das Gewässer vom Herbsttreffen ist zwar superschön aber auf nen Kapitalen würd ich da mal nicht hoffen viele Satzies drin.

Bei uns in der Nähe hätte ich auch nen schönen See mit 30+ Fischen drin, wär aber eher wohl ne Alternative für das Herbsttreffen. (Ohne die üblichen Beschränkungen in Bayern)

Bin ja gespannt ob sich ein zentrales Gewässer findet, sollte ja normalerweise kein Problem sein, also auf gehts  :m


----------



## Manni1980 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wenn es sich bei mir zeitlich machen würde, wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei! :q
  Muss es bei mir halt mir der Schule abstimmen, habe nächstes Jahr Prüfungen!

 Bayern wäre für mich ok, dann könnte man ja die eine oder andere Maas miteinander trinken! :m Vorallem könnte man ja da wahrscheinlich Nachtangeln, das Verbot wird zum 1.1.2005 aufgehoben.


----------



## carper_83 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pilkman (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin Carper_83,

wenn Du willst, kannste Dich ja mal durch diesen Thread durchsuchen; das ist der Thread zum ersten Treffen 2004 ... :m

... dann haste eine ungefähre Vorschau, was Da immer so abgeht ...


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Hunter

also ich hätte zu so einem hunter treffen auch große lust damit ich von Euch erfahrenen Karpfenangler was lernen kann. Bin gerade erst dabei mir Equipment und erfahrung im Modernen Karpfenfischen zu zulegen. 
Natürlich möchte ich auch mal in Deutschland Angeln gehen hab ja gerad meine Prüfungbestanden und da ich sonst immer in Holland gehe.............

Jut ich hätte große lust auf ein verlängertes Wochenende. Da ich aber leider noch viele andere sachen habe muß ich mal mit dem Termin sehen.

Ach und hab mir gerade mal denn alten Beitrag von diesem Jahr überflogen, das ist nach meinem geschmack


Also ihr Hunters
bis densen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Huntertreffen is easy...

Da wir es nicht wirklich auf die Reihe gekricht haben, nen wasserschwein zu fangen, haben wir dann Bier und andere ü16/ü18 Getränke vernichtet...
Wozu das führen kann seht ihr auf den Fotos...
Es war nen morz Spass...


----------



## BigBaitrunner (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,

Kann leider net weil selber fahre ich noch nicht mit dem Auto und meine Mutter oder Vater fahren mich sicher net nach Bayern. Schade.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Big Baitrunner wie alt bist leicht ? 

Gruss Lukas #h


----------



## Lupus (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Tach zusammen,  #h  
wer ist denn auf ein solches Treffen eingeladen? Muss man da schon Karpfenspezi für sein oder wie jetzt … hab nämlich keine Speziausrüstung!  #t  
Grundsätzlich hätte ich Interesse.  :q Hab auch schon den ein oder anderen Karpfen gefangen  |supergri aber unter dem Titel Hunter stell ich mir immer Profis vor naja und ich bin trotz jahrelanger Angelerfahrung wohl eher ein Anfänger  #t


----------



## fischerportal (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

huntertreffen 2005 ! hört sich gut an ! wenn es nicht zu weit ist, würde ich ebenfalls gerne an dieser session teilnehmen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Lupus
Ich denke mal ich spreche da wohl für alle, wenn ich sage, dass es Gerätemindestvorraussetzungen a la wer keine Nike-Turnschuhe hat darf nicht Mitspielen definitiv nicht geben wird. 

Solche Treffen haben eher den Sinn, sich mal Kennezulernen, Erfahrungen auszutauschen, sich mal die Angelstile der anderen anzusehen, um sich selbst weiterentwickeln zu können, und natürlich auch, Nichtspezis überhaupt mal Einblicke in die modernen Angelmethoden zu geben. Denn nur so kann man die Akzeptanz bei den Normalanglern fördern. 

Also gerade als Nicht-Specimenhunter sollte man sich mal so ein Treffen antun. Zumindestens wenn man einigermassen aufgeschlossen ist. 

Aber auch als Spezi eröffnen sich da immer Prima Möglichkeiten mal richtig zu fachsimpeln, unbezahlbare Ruten Probezuwerfen, an seltenen Pods zu fingern, sowie die Neuesten Futtermittel und Anfütterhilfen anzutesten. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fischerportal (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen ......


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Das Fischefangen steht mehr oder weniger im Hintergrund... (klappt so selten )
Es geht, wie schon gesagt darum, sich untereinander auszutauschen, "Nicht-Carphuntern" zu zeigen, das wir garnicht so schlimm sind und einfach nur Spass zu haben.
Eingeladen ist erstmal jeder... Wenn wir einen Termin und nen passendes Gewässer haben, gibts ne Liste für feste Teilnehmer (begrenzte Anzahl) und ne Warteliste (weil eh immer einige absagen).


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi,

also wenns zeitlich passt meld ich auch mal wieder 2 personen an ;-)

fische werden eher selten gefangen, liegt aber mehr daran das unmengen an boilies (was nicht schlecht sein muß) ins wasser fallen, zu den unterschiedlichsten zeiten. auch kehrt keine ruhe ein am wasser, somit schwinden die changen sehr stark.
aber fänge sind natürlich immer drinn...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BigBaitrunner (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Big Baitrunner wie alt bist leicht ?



Hallo Lukas,

Ich bin erst 14 :c . Wenn du oder ihr euch fragt warum ich mir mit 14 schon das ganze nash tackle und so leisten kann. Meine Eltern haben vor ca 2 Monaten einen Lotto 6er gemacht. Deswegen. Früher hab ich´s mir immer zusammensparen müssen wenn ich mir was kaufen hab wollen.

lg BigBaitrunner  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Lupus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also das hört sich richtig gut an #6 
 und wenn das in erreichbarer Nähe ist würde ich gerne mitkommen und zwei Kumpels von mir sicherlich auch…  bin schon etwas länger dabei die vom Board zu überzeugen… |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Bleiben noch zwei Fragen: Müssen alle auf Karpfen angeln??? ( Wohl nicht oder?) |kopfkrat 
Wo sind eigentlich die Fotos aus diesem Jahr??? ;+


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also jenachdem wo das ganze stattfindet, wär ich auch gerne dabei! Bayern ist bei mir absolut noch im Bereich des machbaren und ein Auto mit Dachbox ha ja im allgemeinen 5 Sitze zwecks Gemeinschaftsfahrten!  #6


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich wieder weniger.
> wenn alles gut geht komm ich mit meinem neuen pick up.da will ich eh weit fahren.am besten über felder.
> ich glaub der diesel ist bei uns billiger und über deutschland für mich kürzer als über die tschechei.ausserdem werd ich ja eventuell die salzburger mitnehmen.
> lg rob


DA Freut sich mein Gemüt ^^ :m 

Gruss LUKAS


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

HALLO :>)

Also ich als gebürtiger Salzburger darf da wohl nicht fehlen also freu ich mich auch schon total auf das treffen 

Jetzt noch mal ne andere Frage : WO findet das treffen in Bayern stadt ?
Wer is aller dabei
Wann ?

GRUSS LUKAS


----------



## Pilkman (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Um das Thema mal wieder hochzuholen... #h

Mir ist wieder eingefallen, dass ich Pfingsten dieses Jahr schon anderweitig verplant bin, weil ich vor einiger Zeit zum Zelten an der Ostsee über die freien Pfingsttage zugesagt hab.  #t 

Deswegen wollte ich mich mal umhören, wie allgemein die Resonanz zum Termin an Pfingsten 2005 oder alternativ einem anderen Wochenende 2005 wäre. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass vielleicht eine Teilnahme über Pfingsten auch bei anderen aus familiären Gründen so´n bischen problematisch ist und ein anderer Termin vielleicht besser passen würde sprich "konfliktärmer " wäre. 

Also sagt mal an, ob Euch ein anderer - und wenn ja welcher - Termin besser als Pfingsten passen würde, oder ob ein Treff über die Pfingsttage schon okay für Euch ist. #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also Termin sollte an sich klar gehn...

Pfingsten is optimal, weil man da immer sein schön langes WE hat...
Aber ich bin da flexibel...


----------



## rainerle (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ne, ich find Pfingsten auch ganz ok. Da muss man dann nicht immer gleich ein oder zwei Tage Urlaub vom Cheffe erbetteln.

Greets
Rainer


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

So Männers, ich hol das Thema nochmal hoch...

Wir suchen:

-Einen Termin
-Ein Gewässer (Am liebsten wieder in Brandenburg, wir nehmen aber jeden Vorschlag auf)

Eingeladen ist jeder, ob Carphunter oder nicht, Tackle für alle kriegen wir zusammen (haben wir immer geschafft). Wir beißen nicht, es kann also wirklich jeder an dem Treffen teilnehmen.

Es geht vorallem darum, mal in netter Runde zu quatschen und sich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen. Bisher lagen wir immer auf einer Wellenlänge.

Jedem nicht Carphunter sei gesagt: Es lohnt sich, ihr könnt mal reinschnuppern und es wirt garantiert jede Frage beantwortet...

Also haut in die tasten.


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi Leute!
Ich finde Pfingsten unpassend, da findet schon ein AB-Treffen in Meschendorf statt.
Und ich habe mich schon für dieses Treffen angemeldet!
Solltet ihr euch doch für Pfingsten entscheiden, kann ich also nicht dabei sein.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ok dann lasst uns einen anderen termin finden...die woche davor oder danach??....vom 30.5-6.6. bin ich in norge und ende april am po........lg rob


----------



## buddha (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte auch Lust zum Huntertreffen 2005 zu kommen.  #h  
Wie wäre es denn mit dem Wochenende Fr. 06.05. - So. 08.05.? Do der 05.05. ist ein Feiertag (Himmelfahrt), also 4 Tage Karpfenangeln!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Klingt gut, nimmt man sich halt den freitach frei... (wenn man kann...)
brauchen wir nur noch ein gewässer...


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Mädels

Jo der termin könnte mich auch reitzen, wenns nicht zu weit weg is.
Viehleicht bekommt man ja auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft hin!!!

Ok bis densen


----------



## Shakerz (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,

Huntertreffen wäre super, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht gleich das Nash oder Fox-Tattoo auf der Brust trage... Wäre auf jeden Fall mit dabei. Termin wäre bei mir egal, da ich Schicht arbeite und eh freinehmen muß...:m 

Brandenburg wäre, so schön die Gewässer auch sein mögen, außerhalb der Reichweite bzw. zu viel zum Fahren. Nicht wegen dem Benzin, sondern einfach wegen der Autobahnhockerei. Bin ständig in der Karre unterwegs und froh, wenn ich mal nicht rumkurven muß.

Sachsen und Thüringen sind in Ordnung. Bayern wäre natürlich super. Gewässer mit Gastkarten könnte ich auch anbieten. Nachtangeln erlaubt, Campen aber nur mit Zelt ohne Boden und Feuer in den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen.

Das Wasser würde Karpfen bis max. 20 Pfund hergeben, viele feiste Schuppis und auch ein ordentlicher Bestand an (leider?) Satzkarpfen. Aber nichts superkleines unter 50-60 cm. Keine lästigen Krebse und Vorfach killende Muschelbänke. Boot wäre erlaubt.

Hier mal ein Bild (sind nicht meine Ruten!) 
http://home.t-online.de/home/w.spanl/mantel/DCP_0294.jpg

Und hier die Karte:
http://www.fischereiverein-weiden.de/mantel_karte.htm

Gemeint ist der Baggersee "Oberer See" Kz. 41

Der wäre auch noch:
http://home.t-online.de/home/w.spanl/weiham1.jpg

Und die Karte:
http://www.fischereiverein-weiden.de/weiherhammer_karte.htm

Beim zweiten Vorschlag gehen vorallem Schuppis mit +/- 10 Pfund. Das sind zwar keine Monster, aber machen tierisch Radau an der Rute. Und so wie ich den Baggersee kenne, würde auch jeder seinen Fisch fangen...#6 


Gruß

S.


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

also der termin hört sich wirklich sehr gut an!!!!auch buddhas einwand hat was:m
auch kein schlechter vorschlag Shakerz!
lasst uns mal beraten...alles nur nicht weit im norden:c
lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Klingt jut, is aber seeeehr weit weg...

Süd-Brandenburg wär natürlich wieder ideal.


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Süd-Brandenburg wär natürlich wieder ideal.



aber auch nur für dich
 |supergri  |supergri  :m


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch nur für dich
> |supergri  |supergri  :m



Nicht ganz.


----------



## Shakerz (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

War so ein Vorschlag von mir. Falls nach Diskussion Interesse bestehen sollte, kann ich mal das Nähere abchecken, nicht das es noch irgendwelche Stolpersteine gibt. Alternativ (falls es Regnen sollte und der ein oder andere wasserscheu oder kälteempfindlich ist) könnten wir in meinen Partykeller verlagern...!

Mal ne andere Frage:
Hat schon mal jemand in den Stauseen im Bereich Chemnitz gefischt? Kriebsteinsperre, Talsperre Lichtenau (glaub ich heißt sie) usw.? Sind auch ganz schöne Wasserflächen.
Schlecht wäre nicht, wenn zumindest einer seine Wohnung o. ä. in der Nähe hätte. Man weiß ja nie, ob es mal den ein oder anderen Notfall gibt und man(n) auf irgendwas zurückgreifen müsste....


S.


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi Leute!
Himmelfahrt passt bei mir!
Noch ein Vorschlag.
Schaut mal.
www.angel-fischer-verein-moelkau.de


----------



## MrTom (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Himmelfahrt passt bei mir!
> Noch ein Vorschlag.
> Schaut mal.
> www.angel-fischer-verein-moelkau.de


Hat die Kiesgrube Kleinpösna so einen guten Ruf in Brandenburg?? Ist auf jeden Fall ein schönes Gewässer, allerdings sollte man da keine Giganten erwarten. Wer kein Problem damit hat sich mit Karpfen um die 15Pfund abzugeben ist dort nicht verkehrt. Der See wird ganz gut besetzt (auch mit Forellen). Wenn ihr euch für die Kiesgrube entscheidet hab ich nur 5min Anfahrt |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist auf jeden Fall ein schönes Gewässer, allerdings sollte man da keine Giganten erwarten. Wer kein Problem damit hat sich mit Karpfen um die 15Pfund abzugeben ist dort nicht verkehrt. ...



Die Fangbilder auf der Homepage sprechen ja auch eine ähnliche Sprache, 23 Pfünder sind da schon die größten Fänge bei den Karpfen. Aber ich denke mal, dass nach dem fangtechnischen Desaster im Krautloch des vorletzten Huntertreffens (fast) alles positiv angenommen wird... :m

Also rein von den Bildern der Homepage sieht das gar nicht mal so übel aus.


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ich find es auch nicht so schlecht...gut als ösi bin ich eher audjungel und dergleichen natürlich gewachse traumwasserln gewohnt:m aber mal ab und an in einer riesen schottergrube is auch ganz lustig.wie pilkman schon sagt.hauptsache nicht wieder so ein unbefischbares wasser..ich denk da auch an meinen kopf
will lieber angeln:m
da kann man auch gut mit dem auto hinfahren und die camps nebeneinander aufbauen.wie sieht es dort aus mit feuer,grillen,zelt,nachtfischen und wo liegt das cirka?
lg rob


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ahh ich seh leibzig:c:c
najo des moch ma scho:m


----------



## MrTom (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Lagerfeuer hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht das Problem. Gezeltet hab ich da immer mit Boden und auch sonst erscheinen mir die Kontrolleure dort ziemlich schmerzfrei.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Sounds Gooooood 

Endlich mal nen Treffen, wo jeder nen Fisch hat, wär natürlich klasse.
Das Gewässer sollten wir auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl nehmen.

Nochwas:

Machen wir wieder ne feste Teilnehmerzahl, wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi Leute!
Ich war auch noch nicht da.
Aber schaut und entscheidet selber!
Quelle carp connect.


----------



## robertb (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hört sich doch gut an  #6


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na bitte :m dann fixieren wir das doch!
lg rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi MrTom
Nah da haben wir doch gleich einen Fachmann vor Ort!
Kannst du uns mit ein paar Bilder versorgen.
Und könntest du uns die Angelkarten besorge, wenn wir dir unsere kopierten
Fischereischeine zu kommen lassen?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo zusammen.

Jo, hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich hätte mich auch mit einem Gewässer in Bayern anfreunden können |wavey: .


----------



## MrTom (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich schau mal das ich nächste Woche den Vorsitzenden von dem Verein erwische(der wohnt um die Ecke) und frag ihn mal was er von der Sache hält und wie wir das mit den Tages- oder Wochenkarten lösen könnten. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kiesgrube allerdings ein Monat(fragt mich nicht welcher) lang nach dem Besetzen mit Forellen gesperrt. Nächste Woche weiss ich auf jeden Fall mehr. Was schwebte euch denn so für ein Termin vor?? Muss es unbedingt Männertag oder Pfingsten sein?? Interessant wäre noch so ungefähr die maximale Teilnehmerzahl |wavey:


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hallo tom!
zu den teilnehmern...man könnte sie ja mal auf 30 ig beschränken.wenn die anzahl erreicht werden sollte werden wir ja sehen ob sich da noch was machen lässt.
ich finde den letzt genannten termin ganz gut,hab sonst auch nicht so viel zeit.
vielen dank das du dich da für uns reinkniest und fragen gehst:m
halt uns mal auf dem laufenden.
was hat der teich so für tücken(viel kraut,scharfe kanten,keine fische),..
ahh und darf man ein boot verwenden?
lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

laut beschreibung is boot erlaubt...

30 teilnehmer find ich gut.

machen wir dafür dann nen extra thread auf?


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

nein ich denk das können wir hier gleich weiter besprechen.ich werd mal den termin und die die bis jetzt zugesagt haben sammeln....bis gleich#h


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : schottergrube kleinpösna bei lebzig(noch nicht 100% fix)

teilnehmeranzahl : 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet:  

Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi  + 1
buddha 
Shakerz 
MrTom
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488  ?
rainerle  ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83  ?
Siff-Cop  ?
Lupus  ?
fischerportal  ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich bring noch nen Kumpel mit... also Carpcatcher+1


----------



## Shakerz (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Kleinpösna bei Leipzsch   ist genehmigt. Das läßt sich erreichen. Meine Nominierung paßt also soweit.

Mal ne andere Frage: Pennt ihr eigentlich immer auf der Liege u. Dome oder habt ihr noch extra was dabei? Oder wie läuft das?


Gruß

S.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Eigentlich nächtigen wir immer auf unseren liegen im dome.


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

liege plus dome...hab aber auch auf alle fälle eine riesen plane mit.falls es regnet oder zu heiss sein sollte können wir die gut über die böschung spannen und darunter abhängen.lg rob


----------



## Manni1980 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi Zusammen,
 leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen, habe um die Zeit Prüfungen!:c

 Aber vielleicht gibt es ja im Herbst nochmal ein Treffen, dann muss ich zum Glück nicht mehr die Schulbank drücken!

 Wünsche euch viel Spaß! #6


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ahhh das ist aber schade manni!
hätt dich gern mit von der partie gehabt.naja da kann man wohl nichts machen,eventuell klappt es ja im herbst!
lg rob

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : schottergrube kleinpösna bei lebzig(noch nicht 100% fix)

teilnehmeranzahl : 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 

Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
buddha 
Shakerz 
MrTom
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
rainerle ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## MrTom (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich habe am Wochenende mal eine Runde um die Kiesgrube gemacht und dort mit einem Angler gesprochen. Es gibt da einige Punkte die nicht gerade für den See sprechen.
1.man hat auf der einen Seite die Autobahn direkt im Rücken
2.der hintere Teil ist bei nassen Wetter praktisch nicht zu erreichen(Schlamm)
3.kaum markante Stellen am Grund, daher nicht gerade einfach zu befischen
 Sicher gibt es noch einige Punkte die dafür oder dagegen sprechen, ich finde nur wir sollten uns da nicht zu schnell auf einen See festlegen. Mein Vorschlag wäre das mal ein oder zwei Leute für ein Wochenende oder so nach Kleinpösna kommen und sich die Sache anschauen. Auch wären Alternativen nicht schlecht, die man ja auch vorher mal beschnarchen könnte. |wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Da der See ja nicht allzuweit von WOB wech ist , könnt ich mal mit nem Kumpel fürn WE nach Leipzig kommen, was sind schon 120min autofahrt...
Also, wenn die olle Pilkää auch noch mit von der Partie ist, dann sollts klappen... 

Wie ist denn das Carphunter aufkommen am See??? Weil auf die meinung der örtlichen "Experten" (Plumsangler, Sonntagsangler) sollte man meißt nicht allzuviel geben...


----------



## Klausi2000 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05.
> 
> ort : schottergrube kleinpösna bei lebzig(noch nicht 100% fix)
> 
> teilnehmeranzahl : 30 personen



Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt wird, melde ich mich auch mal schnell zu Wort ... #h Wenn es irgendwie geht werde ich auch dabei sein ... wahrscheinlich aber erst ab Freitag.

Christian

PS: Knurri sollte den andern Berliner Spezies mal Bescheid geben, nicht dass auf einmal die Liste voll ist ...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich kann es leider noch nicht 100%ig sagen, obs mir da passt.... aber ich werde alles daran setzen, dass es passt  #6


----------



## MrTom (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Da der See ja nicht allzuweit von WOB wech ist , könnt ich mal mit nem Kumpel fürn WE nach Leipzig kommen, was sind schon 120min autofahrt...
> Also, wenn die olle Pilkää auch noch mit von der Partie ist, dann sollts klappen...
> 
> Wie ist denn das Carphunter aufkommen am See??? Weil auf die meinung der örtlichen "Experten" (Plumsangler, Sonntagsangler) sollte man meißt nicht allzuviel geben...


Na das ist doch ein Wort #6  Karpfenangler sind eher rar am See, der Grossteil sind eher Kochtopfangler. Wenn du ein Termin hast der dir passt kann ich mich um die Karten kümmern und vielleicht mal den Vorsitzenden ans Wasser lotsen.


----------



## Shakerz (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,


da offensichtlich Sachsen das Rennen macht, werde ich mal in meinem Büchlein des VDSF Sachsen nachblättern, welche Gewässer noch in Frage kommen. Gibt ja einige tolle Talsperren (wobei die meisten leider unter die "Trinkwasser Beschränkung" fallen). Es wäre auch abzuklären, ob es diesbezüglich vielleicht in Kleinpösna auch Probleme gibt. Dann können wir uns den See nämlich in die Haare schmieren...#q  Ich mach mich bzgl. geeigneter Gewässer (erstmal unbeachtet des Karpfenbestandes) auf die Suche und werde nachberichten....|wavey: 


Gruß

S.


PS.: Meine Frau hat mir den Hausarrest schon erlassen und für das Wochenende freigegeben. Fehlt nur noch der Arbeitgeber....:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist doch ein Wort #6  Karpfenangler sind eher rar am See, der Grossteil sind eher Kochtopfangler. Wenn du ein Termin hast der dir passt kann ich mich um die Karten kümmern und vielleicht mal den Vorsitzenden ans Wasser lotsen.



Also, ich denke vor April wird/lohnt das nicht.
Dann sollten wir aber von Freitag bis Sonntag durchfischen.

Was gibts dennn sonst noch wissenswertes über das Gewässer?

-Rutenzahl
-E-Motor
-Echolot
-Futterbeschränkung
- sonstige Einschränkungen

 ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## MrTom (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich denke vor April wird/lohnt das nicht.
> Dann sollten wir aber von Freitag bis Sonntag durchfischen.
> 
> Was gibts dennn sonst noch wissenswertes über das Gewässer?
> ...


Zwei Ruten sind erlaubt, E-Motor mach ich mich schlau, Echolot kein Thema und Futterbeschränkung gibt es nicht.


----------



## rob (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

mhhh ok ,dann check das mal aus...sonst hab ich natürlich auch nichts gegen ein anderes wasser...eventuell näher bei österreichwenn wer was weiss....
lg rob


----------



## Tinsen (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

so ihr plumpsangler,

der tinsen ist auch am start (ps: ich melde den Hmmer mal gleich mit an) !

aber mich wundert es hier schon wieder ein wenig !

hört doch mal mit eurem übertriebenden tackle-wahn auf !

wenn ich das schon wieder lese "....echolot, e-motor, blablabla ..."

da wird ein see ausgesucht, wo man zelten darf, wo man anfüttern darf, wo man nachts angeln darf und wo es vor allem karpfen gibt    und dann wird dort hingefahren, die ruten rausgeknallt nen paar boilies hinterher und gut ist.

das soll ein treffen und kein turnierangeln werden.

also ob da der boden eher unstrukturiert ist oder nicht ist mir sowas von egal.

beim letzten treffen hat das alles z.b. auch keinen interessiert. da wurde an den otterweiher gefahren. der ist fast durchgehend 1-2 meter tief. wir haben uns hingehockt, die ruten rausgekanllt und jeder (!) hatte am ende nen fisch gefangen. ohne viel spektakel.

also bleibt ein wenig locker ihr wahnsinnigen    |bla:  |supergri


----------



## Tinsen (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ps: habt ihr euch mal die fotos auf der seite angesehen ? da ist doch alles drin in dem teich. ich sehe da keine probleme.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin.

Ein bißchen lesen schadet nie, dann gibts auch keine unnötigen Fragen... :m

Ich zitiere wörtlich:

"Der Kiesgrubensee Kleinpösna verfügt über eine *nutzbare Wasserfläche* von *43 ha*. Er *liegt unmittelbar* vor den Toren der Stadt Leipzig am Ortsteil Leipzig / Kleinpösna *an der Autobahn A14* / Ausfahrt Kleinpösna.
... 
Beangel- und begehbar ist die Nordwest-, Nord- und Ostseite des Sees. Die Südseite ist Betriebsgelände des Kieswerkes und darf nicht betreten oder befahren werden.
Der See hat eine *durchschnittliche Tiefe von 6m* mit einem *wellenartigen Bodenprofil*. Es gibt aber einige Stellen mit deutlich über 10m Tiefe. Es *kann* vom Ufer oder *vom Boot ( ohne Verbrennungsmotor ) aus gefischt werden*.
...
Die Berechtigungen kosten: 

Tagesberechtigung: - 5,50 €"

Das mit der Begrenzung auf zwei Ruten konnte ich nirgendwo lesen, aber vermutlich wurde die übliche Sachsenpraxis der zwei Ruten einfach übernommen. MrTom hatte sowas in der Art ja schon gepostet.

PS: Die ganzen Infos standen auf der von Knurri gelinkten Page...


----------



## MrTom (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Fangbegrenzung pro Tag
Karpfen 2Stück 40cm
Aal 3Stück 45cm
Hecht 3Stück 50ch
Zander 3Stück 50cm
Schleie 3Stück 30cm
Forelle 3Stück30cm
Wels 80cm
insgesamt pro Tag bis zu fünf Feinfische


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine Fische entnehmen...  :m


----------



## MrTom (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine Fische entnehmen...  :m


Muss man ja auch nicht, kann man aber  
Der Wels hat übrigens Schonzeit bis Ende Juni


----------



## rob (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na geh...das wäre es gewesen..ihr fängt karpfen und ich wels.......schade
eventuell fang ich endlich meinen blöden aal:mlg rob


----------



## Klausi2000 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> na geh...das wäre es gewesen..ihr fängt karpfen und ich wels.......schade


Das glaubts du wohl, dass du zum angeln kommst ...  :m  und dann noch auf Wels ...  #q  ... ne ne 


			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell fang ich endlich meinen blöden aal:mlg rob


Soweit kommt es noch ...  |abgelehn 

Klausi


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

klausi bitte bitte:c:cbitte..rob fischen will und auch fangen möcht....
:m

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : schottergrube kleinpösna bei lebzig(noch nicht 100% fix)

teilnehmeranzahl : 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 

tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete?
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
buddha 
Shakerz 
MrTom
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
rainerle ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also wenn ich es irgend wie einrichten kann, komme ich auch zu einer Besichtigung desGewässers nach Kleinpösna.
Selbst wenn die Zeit nicht zum Angeln reicht.
Werde mich mal mit Klausi, Hummer oder Tino in Verbindung setzen und einen
Termin aus machen.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal mit MrTom treffen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## MrTom (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich es irgend wie einrichten kann, komme ich auch zu einer Besichtigung desGewässers nach Kleinpösna.
> Selbst wenn die Zeit nicht zum Angeln reicht.
> Werde mich mal mit Klausi, Hummer oder Tino in Verbindung setzen und einen
> Termin aus machen.
> ...


Na aber jeder Zeit doch, sagt nur wann und ich richte es schon irgendwie ein


----------



## Bergi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin!
Also ich melde mich hiermit auch mal an.
War schon lange bei keinem Huntertreffen mehr vom AB.
Und nen paar Zeitgenossen will auch mal wieder sehen bzw.kennen lernen.

Vielleicht kann man ne Fahrgemeinschaft einrichten.Kommt jmd. aus NRW nähe Dortmund?Könnte einen mit nehmen.


----------



## rob (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

passt bergi:m das freut mich!

update der liste:

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : schottergrube kleinpösna bei lebzig(noch nicht 100% fix)

teilnehmeranzahl : 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 

bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete?
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
buddha 
Shakerz 
MrTom
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
rainerle ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## buddha (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Kollegen,
ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht. Ich habe gerade bescheid bekommen, daß ich wohl (oder übel) an diesem Wochenende beruflich eingeplant bin. :c  :c 
Ich möchte noch nicht absagen, weil es noch nicht 100%ig ist. Da aber eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl angesagt ist und wir ja schon fast dran sind, möchte ich es so handhaben, daß wenn es bei mir noch nicht fest ist, ob ich überhaupt komme, und jemand meinen Platz fest einnehmen möchte, ich gerne für denjenigen Platz mache!!
Ich hoffe aber das es sich in der nächsten Zeit klären wird!

Bis bald!


----------



## MrTom (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wenn es eine maximaleTeilnehmerzahl gibt, wie wäre es denn mit einer Frauenquote??  Mal im Ernst, gab es schon mal Frauen bei einem Huntertreffen??


----------



## Pilkman (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Klar, frag mal Bad Poldi...   :m

Aber hast schon recht, die Anmeldungen waren überwiegend von Karpfen*anglern*... man kann die Frauen ja nicht zu ihrem Glück zwingen...  :q


----------



## Zanderkisser (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

MIST!!!!!!
Ich wäre auch sehr gern mit meiner Frau gekommen,aber an diesem Wochenende sind wir in Schweden!!!!
Wieder nix mit Frauenquote verbessern...:m 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## carper_83 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Um das Thema mal wieder hochzuholen... 

So wie es aussieht, bleibt es ja wohl zu 99% bei dem von Knurri vorgeschlagenen Gewässer, oder sind noch andere Vorschläge bekannt geworden?

Wie gesagt, ich fand das Gewässer von Knurri eigentlich ganz okay, was die nackten Zahlen so hergeben... :q ... und ein Mann vor Ort mit MrTom kann auch nicht schaden. #6

Sind ja noch ca. 3 Monate, aber kann ja nicht schaden, nochmal drüber zu reden, hmm? #h


----------



## MrTom (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kiesgrube allerdings ein Monat(fragt mich nicht welcher) lang nach dem Besetzen mit Forellen gesperrt.


Der See ist den ganzen April gesperrt, also zum antesten müssten wir uns ein anderen Termin suchen. Ich finde immer noch das Alternativen zu dem See nicht schaden könnten, wie sieht es zum Beispiel in Brandenburg aus, da gibt es doch auch nette Seen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

In Brandenburg fallen mir sofort ein paar gute Gewässer ein!
Das Problem ist aber, ich kenne keins wo man mit mehr wie 4 Leute gemütlich zusammen angeln kann.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Flüssen aus zB. Oder und  Elbe.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## MrTom (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich hab ja noch kein Treffen mitgemacht, aber was mir ein echtes Rätsel ist sind die 60 Montagen auf einem begrenztem Raum ;+  Bleibt ja fast nur die Möglichkeit "gerade raus" selbst da endet das doch beim ersten Biss mit heftigen gefitze |kopfkrat 
Wie sieht es überhaupt in Hasselbach aus, hier gibt es doch bestimmt Leute aus der Grenzregion Sachsen/Thüringen??!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Über heftiges Gefitze kann ich dir einiges erzählen!
Schau dir den Bericht vom letzten Treffen an.
Zwei Nächte mit einer Angel.
Und mein Pod hat sich auch gut drillen lassen.
Danach wollte ich mein Angelzeug verkaufen.


----------



## Pilkman (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber was mir ein echtes Rätsel ist sind die 60 Montagen auf einem begrenztem Raum ;+  ...



@ MrTom,

naja, Knurri muss es beim letzten Mal wirklich übel erwischt haben - ich war da ja nicht zugegen, aber die Kommentare waren eindeutig...  :m

Ansonsten ist es meistens so, dass sich zwar ein Haufen Leute anmeldet, aber im Endeffekt doch wesentlich weniger Leute beim Treffen tatsächlich ankommen, weil kurz vorher noch etliche absagen. Also nicht ganz so schlimm, wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht. :m

Das Angeln mit mehreren Leuten ist natürlich trotzdem ein Kompromiss, d.h. es läuft meist darauf hinaus, dass einem nur der Bereich gerade vor einem zur Verfügung steht. Wie weit es da raus gehen kann, hängt nur vom Werfen oder vom Vorhandensein eines Bootes ab. Sprich die Spot-Suche ist eingeschränkt und das Streuen der Montagen nur absolut begrenzt möglich.

Bei den Treffen geht es auch primär um das Kennenlernen und Auffrischen von Freund- und Bekanntschaften, das Angeln bzw. der Angelerfolg sind eher sekundär.

@ Knurri

Das ist auch mein Problem. Ich kenne in M-V etliche super Gewässer, aber die sind für´n Treffen absolut nicht geeignet: Begrenzter Platz für max. 4 Leute (das ist dann schon gut!) und die meisten Plätze dann auch nur per Boot erreichbar. 

Von der Sache her ist eine Kiesgrube oder ähnliches am besten geeignet, da vermutlich eine breite Uferlinie zur Verfügung steht, wo man sich einfach nach und nach aufbauen kann. Oder halt Flussangeln, der Vorteil ist der gleiche. Hab ich nur absolut null Erfahrung mit und kann nicht mitreden...


----------



## BadPoldi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi,

jup es gibt auch frauen die angeln ;-)))), Susi ist dabei ihren fischereischein zu erlernen..., wenn alles glatt geht, na ja hat sie im mai den schein.... (in bayern ist ja nur 1 x jährlich prüfung).

ja knurri hats letztes mal nicht leicht gehabt ;-), keine nußecken, pod im wasser, schnurverheddert usw... ich dacht schon er verkauft sein ganzes gerödel... ))
er ging auch viel zu früh ins bett ;-))

was anderes ist nun der termin sowie die örtlichkeit fix oder ändert sich da noch was?
bin noch nicht sicher, aber da wirds eng, mal sehen....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## robertb (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Grml, war ja klar das die Geschichte wieder hochkommt  :c 
Aber keine Angst Knurri diesmal hab ich Absenkblei dabei


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ey Mädels,

was is los???
keiner Lust mit zu fischen???

Auch jeder "Nicht-Carphunter" ist eingeladen. Traut euch wir beißen nicht... (normalerweise )

Nur mal so nebenbei:

-Wer Tackle braucht (leihweise) büdde melden, hat letztes Jahr auch ganz gut geklappt...


----------



## Klausi2000 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Flüssen aus zB. Oder und  Elbe.



Wenn der Weiher noch nix fix ist, fällt mir doch glatt die Elbe bei Magdeburg  ein ... ist gut zu erreichen, hat viele Buhnenfelder wo man gemütlich zusammen sitzen kann ... man müsste halt mal einen Magdeburger fragen wo man Karten herbekommt und wo die Autos sicher parken können.

Die Elbe hätte auch für "Nicht-Karpfenangeler" viele interessante Fische zu bieten, so soll der Zanderbestand immens sein - ich hab aber auch keine Ahnung wie es mit dem Nachtangeln u.Ä. aussieht!

Gibt es hier Magdeburger?

Klausi


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann bin ich wieder dabei.   :m 

Egal wo. :m


----------



## Klausi2000 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Klasse ... hoffentlich klappt es ... #h
Klausi


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Leute man bekommt bei jedem Angelgeschäft in der Gegend Krten für die elbe bei Magdeburg. Das gewässer gehört dem DAV. Also hier mal einige Angelgeschäfte in Magdeburg: Schmieds Angelshop: Tismarstraße5  Postleitzahl: 39108
                 Thommis Angelshop: Olvenstedter Graseweg 37 Postleitzahl: 39128
      Es gibt noch einen in Sudenburg. Der heißt Angelgeschäft Brühl und zu dem gehe ich immer. Der ist in der Halberstädter Straße. Den emfehle ich euch.


----------



## Klausi2000 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hier ein Bild der Elbe bei Magdeburg:





Ich finde die Gegend sieht Klasse aus, laut Oberbüchsenmacher keine Anwohner, viel Platz, Auto und zur Not eine Kneipe in der Nähe. Fischbestand gut, auch für Nicht-Karpfenangler ... neben Aal und Hecht, viel Zander und kleine Welse ... es ist, wie Karpfenchamp anmerkt, ein DAV Gewässer und demnach preiswert zu beangeln ... vielleicht sogar nachts - denn ich kenne kein DAV-Gewässer mit Nachtangelverbot....

Die Fragen gestellt hatte ich unter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46605

Hier noch eine kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung ebenfalls von Oberbüchsenmacher:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=21532

Autobahnabfahrt von der A2 wäre dann Lostau!!  

Bitte um grundsätzliche Statements ... wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich mich ja noch ein wenig weiter kümmern ...

Klausi

PS: Ach so, vielen Dank an Oberbüchsenmacher (wat'n langer Name!!) für die Mühe und die Bilder!!!


----------



## Klausi2000 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hier noch mal ein Link zu einer Karte von Map24:
http://maptp13.map24.com/map24/webs...lw_min0=3192&t=1109113847234&view=Map24Applet

Angeln könnten wir im Innenbereich ...
Hier noch eine Nahaufnahme:
http://maptp13.map24.com/map24/webs...lw_min0=1081&t=1109113997005&view=Map24Applet

es scheint, dass wir bis auf unter 100m, ganz im Süden, bzw. bis auf 250-300, in der Mitte, an die Elbe herankämen ... Platz massig!!

Also ich hätt da richtig Bock drauf ... #h

Klausi


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

also auf die elbe hätt ich auch bock!
karpfenfangen wird dann zwar um einiges schwieriger,aber dafür kann ich eine auf wels spannen:m
und meinen depadden aal fangen
anfahrt ist halt sehr weit für mich...aber was sollst.lg rob

ps aber nachtangeln muss schon drinnen sein!


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich hab zwar eine Erfahrung mit dem Flussangeln, die gegen Null tendiert  , aber irgendwie klingt das doch ganz interessant. #6 

Warum nicht mal was Neues ausprobieren... idyllische Seen mit Potential und Angelmöglichkeiten für etliche Boardies sind nunmal rarer gesäht. Und unser Rob hat doch auch bereits Erfahrungen beim Flussangeln in der Donau.


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

also montagen mässig ist das kein problem.
nehmt inliner strömungsblei.dat funzt.
hab eh alles dabei,kann auch was ausgeben:m


----------



## Tinsen (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ich find die elbe ja auch ganz spannend. so spinnfischen auf zander kann man ja "nebenbei" auch betreiben 

@ rob: wenn du den bekloppten aal fangen willst, mußte halt mal zu mir nach berlin kommen. ...  *g*


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hehe tinsen!werd ich bald machen!
übrigens können wir dann mein boot mit 4 ps motor verwenden:mda foar ma ausse
huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : am wasser

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
dorsch1
bine
anni
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete?
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
buddha ?
Shakerz 
MrTom
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
rainerle ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


freu mich schon total mit euch anzusitzen:m
wird das wieder relaxt


----------



## robertb (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi, nix gegen die Elbe aber ihr wisst schon was man ohne Standortkenntnis dort an Futter braucht oder ? Mit graust heuer schon vor der Donau   
Gut der Fischfang ist ja nebensächlich aber wir wollen ja hauptsächlich Karpfen bändigen.
Andererseits auch genau so interessant mal schaun für was sich die Mehrheit entscheidet  #h


----------



## Pete (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hätte grundsätzlich auch interesse...elbe klingt gut...bei so vielen profis muss da was kommen...außerdem ist so ein fließgewässer auch für anderes hochinteressant...zander sind allerdings wohl noch geschont, mein lieber tinsen...


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallöchen!
Die Waldschänke vermietet auch Zimmer (wolln aber auch ordentlich Euro's dafür) und hat eine eigene Seite, Adresse folgt:

http://www.waldschaenke-hohenwarthe.de/


Mit Zander werdet ihr wohl etwas warten müssen, Schonzeit bis 31. Mai!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ähhhm ja MD is schon net schlecht, aber was is mit den Wollhandkrabben in der Elbe in den letzten Jahren haben meine Spezies die dort fischen immer geflucht, weil die Viechers echt nerven können und wohl ne Plage waren.


----------



## Shakerz (2. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,


also Elbe bei Magdeburg würde ich auch gut finden. Dort gibts auch Zander (siehe Profil)...) Sind die im Mai schon frei? Also ich wäre damit auch einverstanden.


Gruß

S.


----------



## robertb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Soviel zu deiner Frage 

Bis wann steht die Location fest ? Wenns bei der Elbe bleibt bin ich noch am grübeln ...



			
				Oberbüchsenmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen!
> Die Waldschänke vermietet auch Zimmer (wolln aber auch ordentlich Euro's dafür) und hat eine eigene Seite, Adresse folgt:
> 
> http://www.waldschaenke-hohenwarthe.de/
> ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



> Bis wann steht die Location fest ? Wenns bei der Elbe bleibt bin ich noch am grübeln ...



Geht mir ähnlich, soll ja ein Gemütliches Treffen werden, und kein Fischefangen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Klausi2000 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Es ging mir gar nicht um die Elbe an sich, nur hätte ich schon Bock am Fluss zu angeln und man hätte dort mehr als genügend Platz für 30+x Angler ... ich bin aber für alle Vorschläge offen #h ...

Wir sollten noch einmal sammeln welche Ortschaften zur Wahl stehen, uns die Vor-und Nachteile anschauen und dann zur Abstimmung kommen, damit wir noch genügend Zeit haben alles vorzubereiten ...

Klausi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



> Die Waldschänke vermietet auch Zimmer (wolln aber auch ordentlich Euro's dafür) und hat eine eigene Seite, Adresse folgt



Seh ich ja jetzt erst... lol Das ist ja wohl ein Witz oder? Ist etwa weibsvolk anwesend?  :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich ja jetzt erst... lol Das ist ja wohl ein Witz oder? Ist etwa weibsvolk anwesend?  :q
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


War eigentlich so gemeint das die dann auch Parkplätze haben die etwas sicherer sind als an der Brücke, man müsste nur ma mit'm Wirt reden!


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Klausi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir sollten noch einmal sammeln welche Ortschaften zur Wahl stehen, uns die Vor-und Nachteile anschauen und dann zur Abstimmung kommen, ...



Hallo, 

diesen Vorschlag halte ich auch für das Beste. 

Mir ist es zwar im Endeffekt fast egal, ob das Treffen an einem großen Fliessgewässer oder einem See stattfindet, wobei ich insgeheim natürlich nach wie vor ein stehendes Gewässer bevorzuge, weil ich beim Flussangeln erfahrungsmäßig ziemlich aufgeschmissen bin und die Elbe im speziellen ja nun nicht gerade als "Aitschi-Deitschi-Gewässer" für lockeres Relaxangeln gilt. 

Außerdem sollte man vielleicht bedenken, dass das Treffen ja für Anfang Mai vorgesehen ist und die Gefahr ziemlich groß ist, dass die Elbe aufgrund des lange andauernden Winters und der damit einher gehenden Schneemassen zu diesem Zeitpunkt reichlich Hochwasser führen wird. Das dürfte im allgemeinen ein erhebliches Problem darstellen.

Wie gesagt, ich finde nach wie vor den von Knurri vorgeschlagenen See bei Leipzig ganz vernünftig und als Favoriten, andere Gewässer von dem Stil wären auch nicht übel, aber bisher ist da ja noch nicht so viel gekommen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also ich bin gegen die Elbe... (Ich mag kein Flussfischen).
In der Ecke Magdeburg gibts aber als Alternative einige sehr schöne Seen (hab da noch nicht gefischt, aber einige Kollegen von mir )

@ Die Kollegen aus MD und Umgebung, was is mit dem Barlebener Badesee (heißt der See überhaupt so???) der is doch Recht groß und gute Fische schwimmen da auch drin.


----------



## rob (7. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na mir ist es egal,wenn es sein muss setz ich mich auch einmal im jahr am teich:q:m


----------



## Shakerz (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Servus an Alle,

ich bring mich jetzt mal produktiv ein und steuer eine Landesgewässerkarte von Sachsen bei. Schaut doch mal da

http://www.av-sachsen.de/data/gewaesser/gewaesser.htm

und dort

http://www.av-sachsen.de/data/topgewaesser/topgewaesser.html

rein. Da sollte sich doch was finden lassen. Ich glaube, das wäre jetzt die beste Methode, einen paßenden Tümpel zu finden. Vor allem, kann sich jeder ein Bild davon machen, wo er seine Rute (oder auch nicht) reinhalten wird.


Gruß

S.


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey 

ich denke mit der kiesgrube kleinpösan seit ihr gut dran gerade wenn ihr ewa 30 mann seit ist diese ja von der größe hervoragend der einzige nachteil ist nur der das da im sommer sehr hoher badebetrieb ist obwohl es eigentlich verboten ist naja und nachts machen die dort öfters party.finde wenn ihr ein treffen in leipzig machen wollt dann dort da ja wie hier schon erwähnt worden ist man dort zelten kann,boot fahren,anfütern etc und es ja ein ausgedehnter fischbestand gibt wie man ja auf den fotos sehen kann

ps: wenn ihr wollt kann ich da mal hinfahren ist 10 min von mir und mal ein paar fotos machen die ich hier reinstelle

bye


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Leipziger21,

das Huntertreffen soll ja schon in anderthalb Monaten sein und ich denke, dass sich da die Gewässer noch nicht besonders auf Badetemperatur erwärmt haben. Vielleicht hält sich der Betrieb dann doch etwas in Grenzen? Wär ja nicht schlecht...

@ Shakerz

Auf der Seite des AV Sachsen wird der Speicher Schönbach zwischen Colditz und Grimma als Karpfentopgewässer geführt, aber der hat gerade mal 5 kommanochwas Hektar...  |kopfkrat ... Zitat: "Der Speicher entstand durch Aufstau eines Baches und diente bis 1990 zur Beregnung der umliegenden landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen und als Produktionsgewässer der Berufsfischerei."


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hallo @ all ich war mal an der kiesgrube kleinpösna und habe mal ein paar bilder geschossen


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hier noch mehr bilder


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

und noch welche


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

noch welche


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

noch ein paar


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

noch mehr


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

noch welche


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

so das war es dann an fotos hoffe man kann was erkennen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Klasse, ich mag Baggerseen, da fühl ich mich direkt heimisch, is wie an meinem Hausgewässer...


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also ich bin für denn See!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es seih denn einer hat noch was gutes in der nähe aber noch weiter nach Osten ist für mich zuweit. leipzig ist da schon Grenze von der Entfernung her. 
Und die Bilder machen doch auch nen guten eindruck!!?!!!#6 
Für mich währe es klasse dann kann ich auch mal erfahrung an ner Gruber bekommen!!!!! ich muß ja noch viel lernen. Damit ich hier bei mir in Holland die Karpfenangler vom AB gut vertretten kann.  

ich freu mich


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Super Service, Leipziger21!!!! Vielen Dank! #6 #6 #6

Wie ist Deine Meinung, könnte man da gut mit maximal 30 Leuten angeln? Meist werden es dann ja doch nicht so viele, aber man sollte vielleicht doch nicht von den alten Huntertreffen auf das aktuelle schließen... sind doch einige Interessenten dazu gekommen.


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey Pilkman

denke es dürfte kein problem sein dort mit einer anzahl von 30 leuten zu angeln da die kiesgrube ja recht groß ist.wann wollt ihr den nun genau das treffen machen?
ich weis nicht eine idee wäre es vielleicht sich mal mit den leuten dort in verbindung zu setzten also http://www.angel-fischer-verein-moelkau.de/current/php/ nicht das die zb an dem besagten datum ein gemeinschaftsangeln haben  da könnte man das ja auch noch mal alles genau erfragen zb zwecks zelten etc etc 

ps:habe gerade gesehen das man seine Angelscheinen für die Kiesgrube Kleinpösna ja online vorbestellen kann schaut hier http://www.anglerbedarf-leipzig.de/current/php/angelscheine_start.php

bye


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wann wollt ihr den nun genau das treffen machen? ...



Als Termin wurde bisher Herrentag 2005 genannt, also die Tage vom 05.-08.05.2005.

Das mit der Onlinebestellung von Erlaubnisscheinen ist ja ne coole Sache, nur regelt das ja lediglich die Vorbestellung, hmm? Abholen und Bezahlen müßte man sicher vor Ort in dem Geschäft...  |kopfkrat


----------



## leipziger21 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Pilkman ja das stimmt mit den angelscheinen kannst die nur vorbestellen aber denke mal du kommst mit etwa 30 mann in den angelladen und alle wollen scheine für die kiesgrube weist du wie lange der schreiben muss  :q 
so gehst du nur rein sagst dein namen zeigst dein fischereischein und must nur noch bezahlen hast kein lästiges gewarte und bei 30 mann würde ich mal denke würde es ansonsten ein wenig dauern  :q 
naja sage mal wenn das klappt mit der kiesgrube werde ich wohl auch mal vorbeischauen  :q  und das ein oder andere  #2 
aber denke mal das gewässer ist schon von seinen möglichkeiten top finde heutzutage mal ein gewässer wo du nachtangeln kannst,nachts ein zelt stellen darfst,mit dem boot fahren darfst und füttern darfst denke schon das ist top

habe gerade nochmal auf die hp geschaut die haben am 08. Mai 2005 - Pokalangeln :c 

bye


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe gerade nochmal auf die hp geschaut die haben am 08. Mai 2005 - Pokalangeln :c ...



Naja, am Sonntag sollte eigentlich wohl für die meisten eh die Sitzung beendet sein, weil wir ja auch alle noch nach Hause fahren müssen. Eventuell fahren einige sogar schon am Samstag nachmittag ab. Das sollte also nicht unbedingt das Problem sein. 

Hauptsache, die fangen mit den Vorbereitungen für das Pokalangeln dann nicht schon am Sonnabend oder sonstwann an...  |uhoh:


----------



## MrTom (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich denke das der Männertag ein denkbar schlechter Termin für Kleinpösna ist. Den ganzen April ist das Gewässer gesperrt und Anfang Mai beginnt ein unglaublicher Run auf den See wegen der eingesetzten Forellen. Und der hintere Teil des Sees ist bei feuchtem Wetter praktisch nicht mit dem Auto erreichbar. Allerdings fällt mir auch keine Alternative ein |kopfkrat


----------



## robertb (10. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Oh Oh, ich stell mir gerade vor wenn da Horden von Spinnfischern auftauchen  #t


----------



## leipziger21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hi @ all habe gerade noch mal auf die hp von http://www.angel-fischer-verein-moelkau.de geschaut da steht: Der See eignet sich auch für Gruppen- und Gesellschaftsangeln. Anfragen hierfür sind an den Vorstand zu richten. Benutzen Sie dafür bitte unser kontaktformular
denke man sollte sich da mal mit den leuten in verbindung setzten

@ MrTom wieso ist das gewässer den ganzen April gesperrt???


bye


----------



## Kurzer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Mensch Leipziger,

Du bist ja ein Organisationstalent?! Finde ich klasse von Dir. Gleichzeitig biete ich Dir meine Hilfe an. Wenn Du mich brauchst??? Ich bin dabei!!! Bei dem Treffen natürlich auch!

Danke für die Info!
Gruß


----------



## Kurzer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Bei Wem muss ich mich anmelden? Gibt es Gebühren zu zahlen? 

Gruß


----------



## MrTom (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> @ MrTom wieso ist das gewässer den ganzen April gesperrt???


Das ist jedes Jahr so nachdem Forellen gesetzt wurden, auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht wortwörtlich "Gewässer-/Angelsperre vom 01.April bis 30.April"


----------



## leipziger21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ MrTom was wäre den deiner meinung nach ein guter termin für das treffen wenn es den nun in kleinpösna statfindet?


----------



## MrTom (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Halt später im Mai, wenn sich die Sache etwas gelegt hat. Allerdings ist das Männertagswochenende schon ideal für ein Treffen wegen der freien Tage. Ich hab auch schon mal hinten gesessen als es geregnet hat-das Ende vom Lied war das mich ein Kumpel am nächsten Tag mit dem Jeep rausgezogen hat. Wenn die Wahl auf Kleinpösna fällt bin ich dabei, ich warne bloss davor zu blauäugig zu sein.


----------



## leipziger21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ MrTom ne ist doch ok von dir wenn du so ehrlich bist  :q 
naja bei einem treffen in kleinpösna wäre ich auch dabei nur müßte man einen termin finden der halbwegs allen zusagt denke das wird schwer!
naja finde man sollte sich vielleicht wirklich mal eine  Anfragen zwecks Gruppen- und Gesellschaftsangeln bei den jungs machen oder wie seht ihr das?
welcher termin wäre den noch von euch vertretbar?


----------



## MrTom (11. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na ich denke der Termin ist schon fix, ist wahrscheinlich auch die beste Lösung für den Zeitraum weil eh viele frei machen


----------



## leipziger21 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin Moin alle miteinander

Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob der Termin vom  05.-08.05.2005 jetzt feststeht bzw ob das Gewässer sprich die Kiesgrube in Kleinpösna auch feststeht


Bye


----------



## rob (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

termin steht auf alle fälle fest!
gerne kannst du mal dort anrufen und fragen wegen des angelns.mal schaun ob die vor schreck davonlaufen wenn sie hören es kommen 30 hunter an ihr wasser:q
danke für deine mühen!lg rob


----------



## leipziger21 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey 
ich habe mal das kontaktformular ausgefüllt habe das hier geschrieben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Wir die User von www.anglerboard.de wollten bei ihnen am Gewässer der Kiesgrube Kleinpösna dieses Jahr vom 05.-08.05.2005 ein treffen veranstalten wir hätten eine Teilnehmeranzahl von etwa 30 Leuten.Nun meine Frage wäre dies möglich bei  ihnen so ein treffen am Gewässser durchzuführen?

sobald ich eine antwort erhalte werde ich diese hier rein posten.

bye


----------



## rob (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

super!!!


----------



## rainerle (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Rob, was ist nun mit einer TN-Liste. Hab schon mal mein Interesse bekundet, besteht auch immer noch. 
Danke fürs Engagement von allen, die mitorganisieren.


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... sobald ich eine antwort erhalte werde ich diese hier rein posten. ...



Echt super von Dir!!! #6 

Ich bin gespannt, was die dazu sagen, ob sich das alles unter einen Hut bringen läßt... #h


----------



## rob (12. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : am wasser

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
dorsch1
bine
anni
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete?
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
buddha ?
Shakerz 
MrTom
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
rainerle
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## rainerle (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moinsen,

ein herzliches Merci an Dich Rob.


----------



## leipziger21 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hallo leute habe eine rückantwort erhalten schaut hier:

Hallo Sebastian vom Anglerboard,

im Prinzip ist es möglich bei uns am Gewässer auch als Gast zu weilen. Es ist jedoch notwendig, dass auch eine verantwortliche Person als Ansprechpartner dahinter steht.
Ich benötigte vor allem die Anzahl der Fischereischeininhaber mit namentlicher Aufstellung, Anschrift und Fischereischein-Nr.
Dabei könnten Sie sich entscheiden, ob Sie Tages- oder Wochenangelberechtigungen erwerben möchten.( Tageskarte p.P. 5,50€ / Wochenkarte p.P. 15,50€ ).
Sollten Sie sich entscheiden, bitte ich Sie, sich mit mir nochmals in Verbindung zu setzen wegen der Einweisung am Gewässer und mögliche Übergabe eines Schrankenschlüssels zur Einfahrt auf unser Grundstück.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen und Petri Heil
Hagen Henne
Vorsitzender

na das hört sich doch gut an oder jungs was meint ihr


----------



## rob (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na was der alles braucht:c
aber wenn wir das schaffen von allen teilnehmern die daten zu bekommen und nachtfischen,boot ect erlaubt ist,können wir das machen.mal schaun was die anderen dazu meinen.
fein gemacht sebastian!
lg rob


----------



## bine (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hab grad den Termin gesehen, da bin ich mit Anni grad auf Geburtstagstour!!!! Wird also wahrscheinlich nix mit unserem Erscheinen, da wir wahrscheinlich nach Kärnten unterwegs sind!!!!  #h  |kopfkrat


----------



## leipziger21 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ rob er benötigte  die Anzahl der Fischereischeininhaber mit namentlicher Aufstellung, Anschrift und Fischereischein-Nr. für das austellen eines angelscheines da er ja dahinter gleich die preise geschrieben hat.
ich denke mal das ist das kleinste übel?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich find das is soweit OK, zumal der Verein sich ja echt um seine Gäste zu bemühen scheint.


----------



## rob (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

österreichische fischerkarte ist in ordnug,oder?
um das is es mir hauptsächlich dabei gegangen.
denke aber sollte kein problem sein!
schade bine und anni das ihr da in kärnten seid.
is aber auch sehr schön dort...nimm deine welsrute mit und geh am wörthersee beim seebad auf der sandbank fischen:q:qda geht was:q

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz 
MrTom
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## leipziger21 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ all wie wollen wir das nun machen denke das alle user die beim treffen mitmachen wollen ihre daten sprich Fischereischeininhaber mit namentlicher Aufstellung, Anschrift und Fischereischein-Nr. an eine email senden tuhen woraus eine liste erstellt wird die wir dann dem verein zusenden.
würde mal spontan den termin sagen bis nächste woche freitag den 20.3.2005 das wir dem verein dann die daten zusenden können
nun steht nurnoch die frage wie bzw wer das macht bzw welche email adresse?

bye


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all 

wie wollt ihr es den nun machen?

bye


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Rob

Du hast den Kurzen und Leipziger21 auf Deiner Liste vergessen... so wie es sich anhört, haben die beiden auch Interesse... #6

@ Leipziger21

Also ich würde es gut finden, wenn jemand aus der Nähe von Leipzig das übernehmen könnte bzw. jemand, der sich da auskennt. Die Ortsunkundigen bräuchten bestimmt ewig, bis sie besagten Angelladen oder die Kontaktadresse gefunden haben. Der See bei Klein Pösna liegt ja dagegen recht gut von der Infrastruktur her.

Ansonsten: Mit der Digi den F-Schein abknipsen, Bild auf Bildschirmgröße verkleinern und dann an denjenigen. 

Generelles Problem: Jemand, der die Verantwortung für ALLE übernimmt. Find ich legitim vom Verein, wenn ein Ansprechpartner da ist, aber ansonsten sind wir ja keine Kinder mehr, so dass jeder selbst für das gerade stehen kann, was er evtl. verzapft.


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,

erstmal finde ich eure Idee super. Das der Leipziger sich hier so dafür einsetzt finde ich bemerkenswert. Ich würde Ihn natürlich bei der Organisation helfen, wenn wir es hier im "Leipziger Umland" machen würden. Pilkman hat da sehr wertvolle Tips gegeben welche wir wirklich dringend beachten sollten. Also wenn der Leipziger Hilfe benötigt...ich helfe gerne. Das Thema kann ich mit Ihm auf der Messe noch mal besprechen.

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all würde es so machen ihr schickt mir eure angaben sprich Name,Anschrift und Fischereischein-Nr. diese könnten ihr mir per email zusenden ich werde danach eine liste erstellen und diese dann dem verein zusenden.
soweit würde ich das ja machen nur als ansprechpartner kann ich leider nicht dienen da ich bestimmt nicht die ganze zeit vom 05.05. -  08.05. am wasser sein werde da ich einen 4 jährigen sohn sowie eine schwangere frau zu hause sitzen habe also diese stelle müßte jemand anderes übernehmen

Ps meine emailadresse lautet le-fighter@web.de also alle die an dem event mit teilnehmen möchten schicken an diese emailadresse ihre angaben ich werde diese dann dem verein zukommen lassen


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

würde mal spontan den termin sagen bis nächste woche freitag den 20.3.2005 das wir dem verein dann die daten zusenden können denke bis dahin müßte es jeder hinbekommen haben seine angaben mir per mail zu senden 
außerdem muss ich mir ja eure daten noch alle aus den email rausschreibendas dauert ja auch noch einmal  :q


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Könnte das auch von einem Angelladen (Spezi) organisiert sein?  Die Jungs sind alle super nett und in Ordnung. Also wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, frage ich mal nach?!

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ kurzer wie meinst du das vom spezi organisiert werden zwecks angelscheine oder wie?


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

zwecks Hilfe, Angelscheine dürften kein Problem sein. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Versorgung (Essen, trinken, "Sozialtrakt") Oder bist Du da schon mitten in der Planung?

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

naja weiss nicht wie habt ihr das sonst so gehandhabt bei anderen treffen zwecks verpflegung sprich essen und trinken?


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Bei den Huntertreffen ist eigentlich immer Selbstversorgung angesagt, sowohl was Essen, Unterkunft und Angelzeugs angeht. Wenn irgend jemand Angelzeugs oder einzelne Ausrüstungsteile benötigt, muss das vorher angesprochen werden.

Von der Sache her wäre es also nur erforderlich, die Geschichte mit den Fischereischeinen zu organisieren und Leipziger21 oder dem, der die Scheine abholt, das Geld vorab zu überweisen, Vorkasse kann man bei der wahrscheinlichen Anzahl der Scheine nicht erwarten. Außerdem müßte mit dem Verein abgeklärt werden, ob die Anzahl der Anwesenden zu Problemen in Bezug auf die Angelei durch andere Berechtigte oder in Bezug auf andere Aktivitäten (besagtes Pokalangeln) führen würde.


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Eigenversorgung, na das wäre ja super. Was ist mit sozialen Bedürfnissen? Ist da was an diesem See?

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ pilkmann mh weiss nicht ob das so einfach geht mit scheine abholen da ja der fischereinscheininhaber auf seinem angelschein unterschreiben muss
naja mann könnte es ja vielleicht verbinden wenn es so wäre wie der herr vom verein gesagt hat uns ja jemand am Gewässer Einweisunen will bzw eine mögliche Übergabe eines Schrankenschlüssels zur Einfahrt auf unser Grundstück stattfindet könnte man ja mal fragen ob er die scheine mit an das wasser bringen kann da man ja ansonsten alle mann in das geschäft fahren müßte und ich denke das müßte nicht sein,aber da kann man ja zb auchnochmal beim  spezi nachfragen @ kurzer
naja das mit der selbstverpflegung hatte ich mir auch schon so in etwa gedacht.


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@Leipziger

Was ist das für ein Gewässer DAV oder VDSF? Einen Schlüssel für DAV-Gewässerschranken habe ich. Ich würde, wenn es DAV ist, mit meinem Verein reden bzw. meinen Dealern und fragen ob an diesem Datum nicht einer von den Jungs dabei sein kann und die Scheine ausstellen kann?! Was hälst Du davon?

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ kurzer das wird deinem spezi freunden nicht gefallen :q  es handelt sich um ein vdsf gewässer  #6 
kannst ja nochmal hier schauen Angel-Fischer-Verein 1990 Mölkau e.V. naja aber die preise sind ja trotzdem gleich für alle egal ob vdsf oder dav bzw ich als vdsf mitglied muss mir auch eine karte kaufen da dieses gewässer nicht mit im gewässerverzeichnis steht du kannst dort nur angeln wenn du entweder im verein molkau bist oder du dir gastkarten kaufst.
aber der spezi stellt auch für das gewässer karten aus soweit ich das weiss hing an der kasse nehmlich ein hinweis für die kiesgrube kleinösna mit preisen für die angelscheine


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

VDSF?! Oha, da hast Du recht das werden die Jungs net machen. Hast Du mit dem Verein schon Kontakt aufgenommen?

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ kurzer ja habe sie schon angeschrieben gehabt habe diese rückmeldung bekommen 

Hallo Sebastian vom Anglerboard,

im Prinzip ist es möglich bei uns am Gewässer auch als Gast zu weilen. Es ist jedoch notwendig, dass auch eine verantwortliche Person als Ansprechpartner dahinter steht.
Ich benötigte vor allem die Anzahl der Fischereischeininhaber mit namentlicher Aufstellung, Anschrift und Fischereischein-Nr.
Dabei könnten Sie sich entscheiden, ob Sie Tages- oder Wochenangelberechtigungen erwerben möchten.( Tageskarte p.P. 5,50€ / Wochenkarte p.P. 15,50€ ).
Sollten Sie sich entscheiden, bitte ich Sie, sich mit mir nochmals in Verbindung zu setzen wegen der Einweisung am Gewässer und mögliche Übergabe eines Schrankenschlüssels zur Einfahrt auf unser Grundstück.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen und Petri Heil
Hagen Henne
Vorsitzender

wiegesagt jetzt müssen wir nur eine liste der teilnehmer mit name,anschrift und Fischereischein-Nr erstellen und diese dann an den verein zurücksenden


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also Nägel mit Köpfen:

Kannst Du Dich um die Liste kümmern? Ich denke wenn wir beide uns als verantwortliche Personen bei dem Verein vorstellen und die das genehmigen können wir uns in der Anwesenheit am Gewässer abwechseln. Die Boardis sind alle i.O. denke ich so das es diesbezüglich keinen Ärger geben wird, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



> Was ist mit sozialen Bedürfnissen? Ist da was an diesem See?


Also ich finde, wer so ein Bedürfnis verspürt, der bringt sich nen Playboy mit und verkrümelt sich kurz ins Zelt  :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Aber net die Seiten verkleben:q :q :q andere wollen evtl. auch mal:q :q :q .


----------



## rob (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ohh sorry!
huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz 
MrTom
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Shane (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo.
würde gern teilnehmen, komme allerdings auch aus den Norden.

|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, wer so ein Bedürfnis verspürt, der bringt sich nen Playboy mit und verkrümelt sich kurz ins Zelt  :q ...



Okay, wem der Playboy reicht... für alle anderen kann ich noch was Schickes von "Private" mitbringen...  :q 

... mal im Ernst: ´nen Klappspaten ist wie an allen Gewässern Pflicht. Wehende Fahnen sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Sche*sse... #h


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Shane,

Wittingen?! Das sind ca. 240km für Dich. Komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Diesdorf. Es wird so wie ich das mitbekommen habe niemand daran gehindert mitzumachen. Ist also egal wo Du herkommst.

Gruß


----------



## MrTom (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wovon wird hier überhaupt geredet |kopfkrat   Ich höre hier immer VDSF oder DSF oder Schrankenschlüssel????  der See um den es hier geht ist privat und hat keine Schranke


----------



## MrTom (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, wer so ein Bedürfnis verspürt, der bringt sich nen Playboy mit und verkrümelt sich kurz ins Zelt  :q
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


Aber bitte nicht im Dunkeln mit Licht im Zelt, das hat dann was von der Augsburger Puppenkiste #d


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo MrTom,

aha, sorry ich werde mir den See erst am Wochenende ansehen. Möchte eigentlich nur den Leipziger unterstützen. Der See ist im E-Net als Vereinsgewässer des Mölkauer Angelvereins deklariert. Also gilt es die Kollegen dort anzusprechen, oder hast Du ne Idee?

Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi leipziger.
Mail mit Fischereischein ist unterwegs.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

selbstverpflegung ist klar.
frag ihn mal ob er uns eine ecke ,in der wir alle gut platz haben reservieren kann.wenn der uns die scheine ans wasser bringen könnte wäre das sehr fein und für uns das einfachste.
verkauft ja eh gleich 30 stück
die deadline bis nächte woche halt ich für zu kurz.bis wirklich alle ihre daten versendet haben,denke ich werden wir noch  2 wochen brauchen.
lg rob


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon wird hier überhaupt geredet |kopfkrat   Ich höre hier immer VDSF oder DSF oder Schrankenschlüssel????  der See um den es hier geht ist privat und hat keine Schranke



Da hat er recht... Zitat von der Homepage http://www.angel-fischer-verein-moelkau.de lautet ausdrücklich: "Der Kiesgrubensee Kleinpösna ist ausschließlich Pachtgewässer des Vereins und kein DAV- bzw. VdSF-Gewässer!"


----------



## rob (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

alles klar Shane!
herzlich willkommen im board!wünsch dir viel spass mit uns.lg rob

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
Shane 
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz 
MrTom
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Kurzer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Aha, jetzt hab ich auch das Kleingedruckte gelesen! Ist aber doch auch egal, da der Leipziger mit dem Verein bzw. dem Chef schon Kontakt aufgenommen hat!

Gruß


----------



## rob (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

meine daten sind auch raus an leipziger!


----------



## leipziger21 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ all sorry dann habe ich das falsch verstanden aber auf der hp hatte ich nur gelesen  Am 15. Oktober 1990 gründete sich aus dieser Betriebsgruppe der gemeinnützige "Angel-Fischer-Verein 1990 Mölkau e.V.", jetzt im Dachverband des *VdSF AV Sachsen *organisiert. 

@ rob ist ok dann sagen wir halt die daten der jeweiligen user die am treffen teilnehmen möchten sollten bis spätestens sonntag den 27.03.2005 an meine emailadresse le-fighter@web.de gesendet werden

@ MrTom sorry ich kann mich nur auf die antwort beziehen die mir der verein zugesendet hat und darin heißt es: Sollten Sie sich entscheiden, bitte ich Sie, sich mit mir nochmals in Verbindung zu setzen wegen der Einweisung am Gewässer und mögliche Übergabe eines *Schrankenschlüssels *zur Einfahrt auf unser Grundstück.


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Rob

Wobei wir dann jetzt mit den Anmeldungen bzw. potentiellen Interessebekundungen die Zahl von *31* Teilnehmern erreicht haben. Damit das Ganze nicht ausufert, sollten alle weiteren Anmeldungen auf einer Nachrückerliste notiert werden. Wenn dann von Boardies auf der Teilnehmerliste Absagen erfolgen, rückt der Nächste von der Nachrückerliste in den Teilnehmerkreis.

@ Leipziger21

Klasse Service von Dir, dass Du dich so kümmerst und die Daten sammelst. Ich knipse heute abend meinen Schein ab und mail das an Dich... #6


----------



## MrTom (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Die Schranke die sicherlich gemeint ist gehört zu der Kiesgrube davor(DAV) die Mölkauer Kiesgrube ist ohne Schlüssel zu erreichen


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich sehe da noch 7 Fragezeichen in der Anmeldung.
Und die Vergangenheit hat uns gezeigt dass, nicht einmal die Hälfte der Angemeldeten Leute kommt.
Ich glaube wir können da noch sehr entspannt sein.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ja da hast du recht pilkman!
aber es sind noch etliche fragezeichen in der liste.wäre schön wenn diese leute uns in den nächten tagen mal bescheid geben können.
auch waren ein zwei darunter die nur spontan kommen können.
denke bis zu dem von leipziger genannten termin ,werden wir alle die noch kommen abgesetzt sammeln und dann schaun was wir machen können.#h


ha knurri :q  zwei männer ein gedanke,nur du warst schneller :m


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hoi jonges

ich werde mich noch bis mitte diese Woche melden und bescheid geben. Dann gibts auch direkt ne e-mail an Leipziger!!!
hatte das auch schon alles soweit geplant ist aber leider ein ausgefallenes Fußballspiel angefallen, das genau am Donnerstag 05.05.05 nachgeholt wird. Und da muß ich erst nochmal hören wat der Trainer sagt. Aber dat wird schon jut gehen. 
Ist denn einer unter denn Teilnehmenden die bei mir in der Nähe (Aachen-Köln und umgebung) Wohnen? zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft!!!!!!

Ok bis densen


----------



## MrTom (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Shane schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> würde gern teilnehmen, komme allerdings auch aus den Norden.
> 
> |wavey:


Ich hab keine Ahnung wie du auf die Idee kommst das hier Leute aus dem Norden teilnehmen können     na eh ich mir jetzt ne Rüge einhandle schreib ich mal dazu das das ein Scherz war


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Leipziger21,

meine Mail mit dem abgelichteten F-Schein in der Anlage (Vorder- und Rückseite) und meiner Adresse ist gerade an Dich raus... #h

Grüsse aus Schwerin!


----------



## Shakerz (15. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi.

Also meine Daten werde ich gleich die nächsten Tage zuschicken. 

@rob: Könntest du bitte bei mir vermerken: Shakerz+1 
Wäre das möglich. Mein Kumpl möchte vermtl auch mit.


Gruß

S.


----------



## rob (15. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

jupp mach ich#h

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
Shane 
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz +1
MrTom
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Merlinrs (15. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

So ich melde mich zwar recht spät ich hoffe nicht zuspät aber ich wäre gern dabei.
Ich würde dann auf jeden fall kommen. Erst zusagen und dann doch nicht kommen so mache ich nie. Ich würde mit meinen Nachbarn hin kommen ich bräuchte jetzt bloß in den nächsten Tagen eine zu oder absage zwecks zuvieler Teilnehmer. Sobald ich die hab schicke ich denn Fischereischein per Mail ab.


----------



## rob (15. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey merlins!
ich nehm dich und deinen freund mal auf.
würd mich freun wenn es klappt...
lg rob


huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
merlins +1
Shane 
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz +1
MrTom
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Siff-Cop ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Merlinrs (15. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Schön rob dann sehen wir uns da würd ich sagen 

wann ist denn da treffpunkt oder kann jeder kommen wann er will


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hey Jungens


So habe mich jetzt entschieden und werde zum Treffen kommen, Fußball is nicht!!!!
Sind zwar mindestens 6 Stunden fahrt aber um Euch alle mal Live und in Farbe zu sehen und von Euch ein paar kniffe zu lernen, tut das not!!!!!!
Werde da bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen haben bis es soweit ist!!!!!
Es währe doch auch günstiger wenn wir uns alle ne Wochenkarte kaufen.
Ich denke ich werde dann Donnerstags anreisen und so gegen Mittag eintreffen 
und dann Sonntag Mittag wieder abreisen.
Meine Daten vom Fischerreischein und Anschrift werde ich dem Leipziger mal zu schicken.

@Rob das Fragezeichen bei mir kann jetzt weg! Da bin ich dabei....:m ...!!!!
Also bis densen!!!!!


PS: Eine Person könnte ich noch mitnehmen!!!!!!


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> ... so habe mich jetzt entschieden und werde zum Treffen kommen, Fußball is nicht!!!! ...



Gute Entscheidung! :m

Ich denke mal, die genaueren Daten, wann z.B. jemand vor Ort ist bzw. die ersten eintrudeln, wird es wohl in der nächsten Zeit geben. Erstmal die Liste der sicheren Teilnehmer erstellen, Leipziger21 mailt die dann den Vereinsvorstand und dann werden wir wohl genauere Infos bekommen.

Ich bin gespannt! #h


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na super stiff cop!
das freut!kannst eh mit den boilies fussballspielengar keine blöde idee..ich nehm einen fussball mit,falst nichts beisst:q

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
merlins +1
Shane 
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz +1
MrTom
Siff-Cop +1
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> na super stiff cop!...



Cool, jetzte heißte sogar schon anders... Stiffcop ist doch auch cooler, nä?  :m


----------



## leipziger21 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey carphunters

habe bis jetzt 5 anmeldungen von Ralf Herold,Markus Woelck,robert elsbacher,Rowitz, Julian,Dirk Seef.
habe mal eine bitte wenn ihr mir eure mail schreibt so schreibt mal euren username vom ab mithin sowie euer bundesland und eure fischereischeinnummer da ich nicht die lust habe bei jedem das angehängte bild durchzuschauen nach der nummer |supergri  

ok danke tschüß


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also dat rowitz bin ich !

stolzer niedersachse, die nummer hast ja...


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, jetzte heißte sogar schon anders... Stiffcop ist doch auch cooler, nä?  :m




ui zwick pilkman    #t 
der verschreiber tut mir natürlich leid siff-cop:m
aber der name wäre ned schlecht:q


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hey Rob 

wieso steht hinter mir ein +1? ich komme alleine!
Wollte nur sagen das ich noch eine Person mit nach Leipzig mit nehmen könnte, wenn einer in der Nähe von Aachen -Köln oder auf dem weg nach Leipzig wohnt!!!!!!!!!(Sollte das der Fall sein bitte melden)

Stiff-Cop ist auch gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri |supergri So ähnlich ist auch Siff-Cop entstanden, schon lang, lang ist's her!!!!!

PS: Bei uns in Aachen ist so langsam der Frühling eingetroffen die letzten 2 Tage waren es 17-18°C.


----------



## Pilkman (17. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hey Leipziger21,

Markus = Pilkman :m

Aber ich hatte das glaub ich auch in meiner Mail an Dich geschrieben, weil ich mir schon gedacht hab, dass Du mit den Realnamen nicht so richtig was anfangen kannst. #6


----------



## leipziger21 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all 
ich wollte euch nur noch einmal darauf hinweisen das die user die beim huntertreffen 2005 teilnehmen möchten sich per email an le-fighter@web.de anmelden sollen in der email sollten stehen name,username,anschrift, bundesland,fischereischeinnummer

zum huntertreffen 2005 an der kiesgrube kleinpösna in leipzig haben sich bis jetzt angemeldet: knurrhahn,pilkmann,rob,carpcatcher2001,siff-cop


die mail mit den daten sollte bis zum 27.03.2005 abgeschickt worden sein da ich eine liste mit den teilnehmern an den angel-fischer-verein-moelkau
schicken will

also dann wer lust hat beim huntertreffen 2005 mitzumachen sollte sich bis zum 27.03.2005 anmelden mit einer mail an le-fighter@web.de
also los jungs haut in die tasten den was du heute kannst besorgen das verschiebe nicht auf morgen


----------



## rob (17. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

genau!los leute!
alle die sich schon gemeldet haben und wirklich kommen wollen,mögen ihre daten bitte umgehend via mail an den leipziger21 schicken!!!
danke schön#h

mailto: le-fighter@web.de

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
merlins +1
Shane 
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
Shakerz +1
MrTom
Siff-Cop 
posengucker?
buddha ?
Franz_16 ? 
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## MrTom (20. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich war heute Vormittag mit Leipziger21 mal in Kleinpösna, der Kurze wollte auch kommen ist aber anscheinend nicht von der Mutti gekommen. Wir haben uns mal ein paar potenzielle Lagerplätze angeschaut und auch Fotos gemacht. Was mich allerdings etwas wundert ist das kaum Leute fest zusagen |kopfkrat   Mein Tipp ist das max 15 von den 30 übrigbleiben. Wenn übrigens jemand länger als die drei Tage dort verweilen will kann er sich bei mir melden-ich hab Urlaub und bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit


----------



## leipziger21 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all

wie mr tom schon gesagt hat waren wir heute vormittag nocheinmal an der kiesgrube kleinösna gewesen und haben uns noch einmal nach ein paar stellen für das huntertreffen umgesehen.also platz technisch ging es einigermaßen das einzige problem ist der anfahrtsweg der ist nichts für tiefergelegte autos  |supergri 

aber bevor ich hier weiter schreibe zeige ich euch mal die bilder


----------



## leipziger21 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

noch mehr bilder


----------



## rob (20. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

danke für die info jungs!!
das sieht ja richtig gut aus...keine panik,ich komm mit schwerem allradgerät und bergegurt.ich zieh euch da schon wieder raus..mit oder ohne ölwanne:q
freu mich schon.eventuell beleib ich auch etwas länger.schau mer mal.lg rob


----------



## leipziger21 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

und noch welche von dem anfahrtsweg  #d  :c


----------



## Merlinrs (20. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na jetzt wo der Schnee erst weg ist und das wasser noch so hoch steht ist das doch normal. Bis zum treffen kann das doch schon ganz anders aussehen wenn es in der nächsten Zeit nicht übermäßig Regnet würde ich sagen. Solange ich nicht ein halben meter wasser im zelt hab sehe ich keine probleme.


----------



## Pilkman (21. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> ... was mich allerdings etwas wundert ist das kaum Leute fest zusagen |kopfkrat    ...



Keine Sorge, die Gang um Tinsen, Klausi2000, Hummer, Pete und Co. wird den Knurri schon nicht allein nach Leipzig zum Fischen lassen... 

Mit den 15 Leuten liegst Du aber vermutlich ganz gut in der Schätzung... bei den letzten Treffen waren auch immer recht viele Anmeldungen, aber dann ist´s manchmal ein richtig kleiner Rahmen geworden... ich hab mir die Bilder der anderen Huntertreffen mal zu Gemüte gezogen...  #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ja ja das mit den Karpfentreffen in der Vergangenheit ist so eine Sache.
Ich kann euch da Geschichten erzählen.
Uns zwar ist der Knurri auch schon mal 600km gefahren und dann war da noch nicht einmal ein Treffen.
Bergi und Klausi2000 ist es glaube ich auch so gegangen.
Aber da wir einmal da wahren, haben wir trotzdem geangelt.
Und ihr könnt mir glauben, ich war damals ganz schön sauer.
Auf jeden Fall sind mir Leute lieber die vorher absagen, als solche Typen die zusagen und dann nicht kommen.
Es kann immer etwas dazwischen kommen.
Eine Frage hat der Knurri noch.
Ist es nicht so dass,  die DAV Mitglieder aus Brandenburg keinen extra Schein für Sachsen brauchen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich habe gerade mal in Sachsen angerufen.
Und die haben mir gesagt, Leute die im DAV sind, können sich die Marke für den See über ihren Verein bestellen.
Wird dann billiger.
Aber den Aufwand werde ich nicht veranstalten.
Bei 15,50 Eus für die Wochenkarte ist es mir egal.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pilkman (21. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> ... bei 15,50 Eus für die Wochenkarte ist es mir egal. ...



Mir ebenfalls. Außerdem ist der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern im VDSF und nicht im DAV, also könnte ich diese Kartenbestellung nicht mal machen, wenn ich wollte...  |rolleyes


----------



## Kurzer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin,

@Leipziger und Tom

War 8.10Uhr da, hab ausser nem roten Passat und nem rotem Twingo leider nichts gesehen. Wart Ihr da schon wieder weg?

Gruß


----------



## MrTom (21. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> War 8.10Uhr da...... Wart Ihr da schon wieder weg?


Da waren wir bestimmt schon am See hinten    du hattest doch meine Handynummer #c


----------



## leipziger21 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ qll 

ich wollte nur nochmal darin erinnern das die anmeldung zum huntertreffen 2005 bis zum 27.3.2005 ist.die anmeldung mit den daten:name.anschrift,bundesland,username,fischereischeinnummer sollten an die emailadresse le-fighter@web.de gesendet werden also los jungs jetzt macht mal los oder kneift ihr  |supergri


----------



## Shane (22. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Leute,
muß mich leider vom Treffen abmelden


----------



## Franz_16 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich werds leider auch nicht schaffen


----------



## rob (22. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

schade leute das ihr nicht kommen könnt.na vielleicht kalppt es das nächte jahr:m
wieder mal ein update der liste:

!!!!!!!alle die sich schon gemeldet haben und wirklich kommen wollen,mögen ihre daten bitte umgehend via mail an den leipziger21 schicken!!!!!!!!!
danke schön

mailto: le-fighter@web.de

huntertreffen 05 
teil 1

termin Do der 05.05. - So. 08.05. 

ort : kiesgrube

teilnehmeranzahl : ca 30 personen

bis jetzt gemeldet: 
merlins +1
kurzer
leipziger21
dorsch1
bergi
tinsen
hummer
klausi 2000
pete
Carpcatcher2001 +1
Lukas van Karpf 
Pilkman 
Geraetefetischist 
robertb 
BadPoldi + 1
rainerle
MrTom
Siff-Cop 
buddha ?
Moviefreak1488 ?
Manni1980 ?
carper_83 ?
Lupus ?
fischerportal ?
Knurrhahn 
rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Bei mir kannst daz +1  streichen...

Ich kann dafür aber jemanden mitnehmen aus richtung WOB...


----------



## MrTom (25. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich war heute noch mal mit dem Boot in Kleinpösna, macht den Eindruck das der Frühling langsam kommt |welcome:  vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch  3,8C Wassertemperatur jetzt sind wir schon bei ca 5,9C. Na mal schauen wie das weitergeht |kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (26. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte nur nochmal darin erinnern das die anmeldung zum huntertreffen 2005 bis zum 27.3.2005 ist.die anmeldung mit den daten:name.anschrift,bundesland,username,fischereischeinnummer sollten an die emailadresse le-fighter@web.de gesendet werden


Also heute ist schon der 26.3. was bedeutet das ihr nur noch bis morgen Zeit habt eure Daten an leipziger21 zu schicken. Wo sind denn jetzt die ganzen Leute  die dabei sein wollten #c


----------



## robertb (27. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich muss leider absagen wird mir zeitlich leider nicht ausgehen


----------



## leipziger21 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren

Bis heute sollte sich jeder der am Huntertreffen 2005 teilnehmen wollte bei mir per Mail melden mit seinen Daten sprich: Name,Username,Anschrift,Bundesland,Fischereischeinnummer bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt haben sich zum Huntertreffen 2005 angemeldet: 
 - Knurrhahn
 -  Pilkmann
 - rob
 - Carpcatcher2001
 - Siff-Cop
 - Merlinrs + 1
 - Mr Tom    
 -  Kurzer
 - Leipziger 21

Wenn jemand noch interesse hat am Huntertreffen 2005 teilzunehmen dann schickt mir bitte bis morgen Abend den 28.03.2005 eine Email an le-fighter@web.de mit den oben genannten Angaben das ich diese dann am 29.03.2005 dem Angel-Fischer-Verein 1990 Mölkau e.V.  zusenden kann.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hattest Du meine Mail bekommen?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## leipziger21 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Geraetefetischist ja habe deine mail bekommen naja wenn du es noch nicht hundertprozentig weist lasse ich dich erstmal aus der liste denke ich es ist auch kein problem wenn jemand noch nachträglich kommen will da man ja die karten sich in dem jeweiligen angelgeschäft kaufen kann aber es ging halt darum das man solche Gruppen- und Gesellschaftsangeln beim verein wenn möglich vorheranmelden sollte


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Trag mich da ruhig mal mit ein, zur Not trage ich halt die Scheinkosten. 

Werde mich nächste Woche mal mit Siff-cop wegen ner Fahrgemeinschaft kurzschliessen. der kommt ja fast hier vorbei.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi,

muß leider absagen, das krieg ich ned mehr unter im terminkalender...., schade hätt holger gern mal persönlich gesprochen, aber es kommen ja noch mehr treffen denk ich mal....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## leipziger21 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all wollte euch nur miteilen das ich die email mit den daten dem verein soeben zugesendet habe sobald ich eine rückantwort erhalte wede ich diese sofort hier ins thread schreiben
die teilnehmer am huntertreffen 2005 sind 

Knurrhahn
Pilkmann
rob
Carpcatcher2001
Siff-Cop
Merlinrs
Merlinrsfreund
Geraetefetischist

wenn noch jemand nachträglich zum huntertreffen kommen sollte ist es denke ich mal kein problem sich in einem angelgeschäft noch eine karte für das gewässer zu kaufen


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi Leute!
Bei Hummer und Klausi2000 sieht es auch nicht so gut an diesen Termin aus.
Und Tinsen hat sich auch noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
Darum meine Frage.
Was haltet ihr davon, eine neuen Termin für unser Treffen zu suchen.
Rob bindet sich ja auch ein paar Kilometer ans Bein, um mal einige Leute kennen zu lernen.
Karpfen angeln kann er bestimmt auch in Österreich.
Sagt mal bitte etwas dazu.
Ich wäre dafür.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## leipziger21 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

naja ich hätte kein problem damit nur denke ich wird es schwer einen termin zu finden der allen usern die an dem treffen teilnehmen wollen gerecht zu werden oder sehe ich das falsch naja und da dieser termin durch den feiertag gerade ein schönes verlängertes wochende ist  #c 
aber wir können ja mal abwarten was die anderen user dazu meinen es wäre nur schöner gewesen wenn das schon etwas früher angesprochen worden wäre da ich ja nun schon eine email mit den daten und termin an den verein geschickt habe und wenn ich nun wieder schreibe das sich das treffen verschiebt denkt der auch ich bin  #g


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich hätte es gerne früher angesprochen.
Aber es hat sich ja erst jetzt abgezeichnet,
wie wenig User im Gegensatz zu den Angemeldeten übrig geblieben sind.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Gibts nicht ende mai nochmal ne ähnliche konstelation mit nem feiertag???

mir ists egal.


----------



## Merlinrs (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Mir ist es egal ob es verschoben wird oder so bleibt.Außer es sagen von denn festzugesagten noch mehr ab.Wenn nur noch 3 Mann kommen dann lohnt sich das nicht mehr. Also wenn an einen anderen Termin mehr kommen würden wäre es mir auch recht.
Carpcatcher nicht in jeden Bundesland also in Bradenburg ist ende Mai kein Feiertag.


----------



## BadPoldi (29. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi,

sorry, aber auch in userem forum ist der termin bis dato offen gewesen, überschneidet sich leider mit diesem. auf mich braucht ihr aber keine rücksicht nehmen, bin eh fast immer ausgebucht bin erst von italien heim und mitte april gehts nach kroatien zum fischen.... usw. usw. bin halt viel am angeln, wenns passt komm ich natürlich gerne, war ja schon 2 x dabei....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MrTom (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na genaugenommen gehöre ich ja als Neunter auch noch auf die Liste, stehe bloss nicht drauf weil ich eine Jahreskarte habe. Ich finde neun Mann gar nicht mal verkehrt


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Leude

also von mir aus können wir das Treffen starten, auch wenn wir nur 9 sind. Aber bei mir ist es dann wohl so das ich nicht 2 Wochen später wieder 600km fahre wenn wir ein treffen mit "allen" Hunter machen!!! 
Außerdem freu ich mich schon richtig auf das Treffen da ich hier in der Umgebung auch nicht viel chansen habe mehrer Tage und mehrere Nächte zu fischen.(hab zumindestens noch kein Gewässer gefunden wo man das darf, wer was weiß bitte melden) 

Ich bin aber auch nicht böse wenn das Treffen nicht statt findet, dann werde ich mir hier eben ein Gewässer suchen müssen und wenn ich jeden Tag da hinfahre muß!!!!!! Habe mir das Wochenende ja schließlich fürs fischen frei gehalten

@Geraetefetischist: wenn du in Altena in NRW wohnst kann ich Dich gerne mitnehmen das sind ja dann nur 60km mehr. Die Sache ist nur die das ich einen Peugeot 206 habe und dieser  nicht gerade mit viel Stauraum gesegnet ist. Da müste man sich halt ein bischen beschränken. Ich meine ich kann die Rücksitzbank komplet zu Hause lassen. Aber das müste ja zu schaffen sein.

Aber hören wir erstmal wie das jetzt hier weiter geht?


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

also ich weiss auch nicht..jetzt haben wir gemeinsam schon lange einen termin ausgemacht.viele haben sich gemeldet,wenig sind übergeblieben.ich habe mir den termin bei zusage einfach freigehalten.
weiss jetzt auch nicht.hätt gern alle getroffen,komm aber auch so.ich habs ja nicht so weit
lg rob


----------



## MrTom (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Neun Mann ist doch ein nettes Häufchen #6   gibt auch viel weniger Gefitze     
Wenn ihr sagt was ihr so braucht kann ich auch schon einiges besorgen-brauch ja nicht jeder mit Grill, 5kgKohle und zwei Kästen Bier durch die Republik zu kutschen  
Schlauchboot wäre auch schon da


----------



## leipziger21 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all 
wie schaut es den nun aus zwecks einem neuen termin oder verbleiben wir nun bei dem alten  #c  wie gesagt ich denke nur das sich nie ein termin finden lässt an dem alle user zeit haben   
am besten wir setzen einen termin bis ende der woche und an diesem können sich ja nochmal alle zu wort melden zwecks teilnahme bzw termin verschieben aber um so länger wir warten um so besser wird es ja auch nicht da der mai ja in großen schritten kommt also dann


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

mhh ich denk mir wenn wir wieder einen neuen termin festsetzten werden wieder die leute voller euphorie zusagen und die hälfte kurz vorher ab.ist so ein glücksspiel,wir kennen das ja schon:q:m
also wenn ihr noch einen anderen termin zur diskussion stellen wollt,gerne.
eventuell ab mitte juni??ich bin ja auch sehr viel unterwegs und meine zeit ist heuer sehr begrenzt.
lasst mal hören jungs!
lg rob


----------



## MrTom (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> mhh ich denk mir wenn wir wieder einen neuen termin festsetzten werden wieder die leute voller euphorie zusagen und die hälfte kurz vorher ab.ist so ein glücksspiel,wir kennen das ja schon:q:m


sehe das genau so
wenn es einen neuen Termin gibt kann ich mit leben, aber nicht alle sind beruflich so flexibel wie ich


----------



## Merlinrs (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Was haltet ihr von Pfingsten  sind dann nur 3 Tage also von Sonnenabend-Montag dafür 
hat aber jeder frei und keiner müsste Urlaub nehmen. Ich denke mal dann würden es bestimmt mehr werden. Wenn Termin nicht verschoben wird kann ich leider jetzt nur noch alleine kommen.Wenn überhaupt das entscheidet sich Freitag ob ich Himmelfahrt den Freitag frei habe ansonsten muss ich auch absagen.


----------



## Pilkman (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,

ich fand den Herrentagstermin und die Location wie erwähnt sehr gut, Pfingsten könnte ich wiederrum nicht. Dass mir der Mist mit dem Unfall und dem gebrochenen Arm dazwischen gekommen ist, muss auch nichts heißen, eigentlich sollte bis dahin wieder alles verheilt sein - hoffe ich zumindest.

Letztlich ist aber alles eine Mehrheitsentscheidung - ich wollte nur meine Meinung dazu posten, mal schauen wie die anderen so denken. #h


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ja pilkman!soll jeder der in einer weise involviert war seine meinung kund tun!
sonst lassen wir es wirklich bei dem termin und fschen zu neunt.eventuell kommt dann noch der eine oder andere spontan hinzu.
würd uns sehr freuen.im herbst können wir ja ein neuse treffen ansetzen.hab da so eine idee:q
tom,ich werd glaub ich auch noch ein zweit tagerln anhängen.wenn ich schon so weit fahre geh ich es ordentlich an:m
lg rob


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Morgen

ich sage|bla:  : wir lassen das Treffen wie besprochen steigen#g !!!!!!!!!!!!:q #6 


und wie der rob gemeint hat können wir  ja dann im Herbst nochmal, bis dahin ist auch wieder genug Zeit zum frei halten des Termins damit jeder kommen kann..

PS: Kann mir mal jemand mit erfahrung eines solchen Trips, ne PN schicken was ich an Grundausstattung so brauche? Danke!


----------



## MrTom (31. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand mit erfahrung eines solchen Trips, ne PN schicken was ich an Grundausstattung so brauche? Danke!


Ist gar nicht soo viel     ich würde sagen ich fange mal mit einer Liste an und wem noch was einfällt schreibts halt dazu
-ein Dach übern Kopf  Zelt oder Schirm
-Liege und Schlafsack
-Spaten   wichtig!!!!
-Besteck   Gabel, Messer.....
-Hygieneartikel :q   musst du wissen was dazu gehört
-ein paar Liter Trinkwasser
 wenn du kein Kocher hast ist das kein Problem   haben genug andere
an Angelzeuch brauchst du auch nicht viel mehr als wenn du ein Tag gehst


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey Tom

ja Danke, das hatte ich mir schon alles gedacht!!!!!!
Bin ja ein alter Camper!!!!! Hab zwar keine Liege, weil ich die hier nirgends benutzen darf, aber ne Isomatte reicht da wohl auch!

Die frage muß ich eigentlich einfacher Stellen. Was brauche ich an Futter für die Fische????


----------



## MrTom (31. März 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na das mit dem Futter macht jeder anders |kopfkrat   ich rechne pro Tag mit max einem Kilo Boilies oder Tigernüssen  eventuell noch Mais dazu
aber wie schon gesagt macht das jeder anders


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ok danke Tom

jetzt hab ich wenigstens schonmal ne Hausnummer!!!!


----------



## MrTom (1. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Für alle die den See nicht kennen mal ein Kurzreport:
Tiefe schwankt zwischen 8 und 12 Metern 
ein paar "Rausreisser" mit 4 oder 20 Metern sind auch vorhanden(wenn es bis dahin eingetroffen ist werde ich sie via GPS markieren)  
der Boden sieht aus wie eine Cremeschnitte 
Muschelbänke hab ich keine entdeckt, aber die Kieswälle gehen ganz schön auf die Schnur-also ich fische dort mit Schlagschnur
mit fischigen Boilies bin ich dort immer gut gefahren
es sind übrigens sehr schöne Barsche im See, kenne einen Fall wo sich ein 50+ ein Muschelboilie einverleibt hat #c


----------



## leipziger21 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

moin moin 

habe gerade mal meine emails gecheckt und habe festgestellt das der verein mir geantwortet hat aber lest selbst 


Hallo Sebastian,

habe mich nochmal mit unserem Vorstand beraten und wir sind zu dem Schluss
gekommen, Euch die Möglichkeit zum Angeln an unserem See einzuräumen.
Jedoch macht es sich notwendig, dass ich Euch in die Angelstrecke einweise,
da wir am 08.05.05 unser Pokalangeln am See veranstalten.Dies ist jedoch
kein Problem wir haben Platz genug. Zu berücksichtigen ist von Euch, dass
Ihr auch Grill- oder Räuchergeräte mitbringt, denn ab 01.05. gehen die
Forellen auf und werden auch gefangen.
Für Euch besteht auch die Möglichkeit Zelte zur Übernachtung aufzustellen.
Ihr werdet an einer abgegrenzten Strecke angeln, an der Ihr weitgehend
ungestört seit. Die Fahrzeuge können jedoch nicht mit bis zum Angelplatz
genommen werden, sodass ca. 100 m
vom Abstellplatz gelaufen werden muß.Bei trockenem Wetter ist es u.U. jedoch
möglich die Fahrtzeuge mit bis zur Angelstell zu nehmen.
Gut wäre es , wenn einer Eurer Leipziger Freunde sich mit mir am 04.05.2005
vorher trifft, denn es ist möglich, dass ich Himmelfahrt selbst auswärts
unterwegs bin. Den Schrankenschlüssel für die Grundstückszufahrt würde ich
Euch dann persönlich übergeben ( 25,- ? Leihgebühr)
Für die drei Tage könnt Ihr Wochenangelberechtigungen für 15,50 ? bei mir
dann auch empfangen.

Erst einmal ein kräftiges
Petri Heil

Hagen Henne
Vorsitzender.


so was sagt ihr dazu ist das ok?
wie sieht es den nun zwecks termin aus den wenn sich der termin ändern sollte müßte ich mich ja nochmals mit dem verband in verbindung setzten?
wer von uns 3 leipzigern würde den packt mit dem schlüssel übernehmen bzw brauchen wir den schlüssel überhaut da Mr Tom ja einen hat aber eine müßte sich ja an dem 04.05.2005 mit demjenigen treffen zwecks platz etc wer würde diesmachen Mr Tom oder Kurzer????


----------



## MrTom (2. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> aber eine müßte sich ja an dem 04.05.2005 mit demjenigen treffen zwecks platz etc wer würde diesmachen Mr Tom oder Kurzer????


Ich mach das schon  
Schlüssel wäre auch nicht das Thema    werde ihn mal fragen wo er uns einquartieren will |kopfkrat 
ich rufe ihn am besten mal an   
vielleicht kann ich auch "Blankoscheine" schon von ihm kaufen, da müsste dann nicht jeder zum Angelladen
am besten ich fahre gleich mal zu ihm, mehr vielleicht schon heute Nachmittag


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na dann ziehen wir das Treffen an den oben genanten Terminen durch.
Bei mir sprich im Moment auch noch nichts dagegen.
Es sollte ja auch nur ein Denkanstoss von mir sein.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## MrTom (2. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also ich komme gerade vom Vereinsvorsitzenden von Kleinpösna zurück-habe mit ihm ein wenig geschwätzt und es wird keinerlei Probleme geben, weder mit den Karten noch mit der Platzwahl. Wer seine Karte von mir am See erhalten will von dem bräuchten wir eine Kopie des Fischereischeins. Ich würde dann per PN meine Kontonummer verraten |gr:  und bei Eingang des Geldes die Scheine bei Hagen Henne abholen. Der Wochenschein liegt bei 15,50€. Wer diesen Weg wählen sollte hat ca Zeit bis zum 20.4. da H.H. dann nach Norwegen fährt.
@Rob
gib mal Laut wann du hier aufschlagen willst, bei mir ist ab 1.5. alles möglich  
wenn eine Überweisung für dich zu teuer ist lege ich es dir aus -kein Problem
dein Fischereischein geht übrigens in Ordnung
wenn noch jemand vor dem 5.5. kommen will soll er einfach nur bescheid sagen


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> habe mich nochmal mit unserem Vorstand beraten und wir sind zu dem Schluss
> gekommen,  ...........................................
> ...


 

das hört sich doch sehr gut an. #6 

@Tom
wie wird das denn ansonsten funktionieren wenn wir nicht im vorraus überweisen? Müssen wir denn Wochenschein dann irgendwo abholen? Das Problem währe ja dann das an diesem Tag(Donnerstag 05.05.05) ein Feiertag ist.  Da müssen wir ja  dann schon im vorhinein überweisen und die Erlaubnisscheine besorgen lassen?? schick mir mal bitte deine Bankdaten werde dann in der nächsten Zeit überweisen.







ich freu mich :q :q


----------



## MrTom (4. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wer vor Donnerstag kommt kann rein theoretisch noch zum Angelladen und sich einen Schein holen, ab Donnerstag wird es dann problematisch-deswegen mein Angebot. Brauche allerdings eine Kopie des Fischereischeins für Hagen Henne.


----------



## rob (4. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey tom!
ich werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt!wenn es sich zeitlich ausgeht werd ich um ein zwei tage früher kommen.werde dir aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid geben.
lg rob


----------



## MrTom (4. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich werde wohl schon ab Sonntag oder Montag draussen sein und den ersten Tag ein paar Forellen haschen-es sind ca 600Regenbogenforellen gesetzt worden von 320 bis 400Gramm


----------



## rob (4. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ahhh cool,da nehm ich meine fliegenrute mit und werde denen vom boot ein wenig nachstellen:q und den tischräucherofen pack ich dann auch gleich mit ein:m


----------



## MrTom (4. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Die Forellen werden hier viel mit Futterkorb und Maden gefangen, ist aber auch Wurscht die gehen auf alles. Ich schätze das ca 90% in den ersten Wochen gefangen werden. Einige wenige Exemplare werden dann richtig gross und gehen dann meist als Beifang auf Köderfisch.


----------



## rainerle (12. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

tut mir leid, aber nehmt mich mal raus - wenn ich überhaupt noch drinn bin.


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wie sieht denn jetzt die Teilnehmerliste aus ?

hat da noch jemand einen überblick????#c 

ich freu mich immer noch|supergri :q |supergri :q |supergri :q :k 


schönen gruß


----------



## Pilkman (12. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Noch knapp drei Wochen.... hab zwar immer noch Gips, aber ich bin optimistisch. Pünktlich zum Huntertreffen wären nämlich die prognostizierten sechs Wochen vorbei....  |uhoh: 

... drückt mir mal die Daumen! #6


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ich drücke#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 .


----------



## MrTom (12. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wenn der Gips dann noch nicht ab ist frag einfach mal vorsichtigt zwecks Krankentransport bei deiner Kasse an :q 
Also bei mir bleibt alles beim Alten


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Aldaaa das wird schon, immer schön ruhig und lass dich nen büschn pflegen.


----------



## MrTom (14. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Wer seine Karte von mir am See erhalten will von dem bräuchten wir eine Kopie des Fischereischeins. Ich würde dann per PN meine Kontonummer verraten |gr:  und bei Eingang des Geldes die Scheine bei Hagen Henne abholen. Der Wochenschein liegt bei 15,50€. Wer diesen Weg wählen sollte hat ca Zeit bis zum 20.4. da H.H. dann nach Norwegen fährt.
> 
> wenn noch jemand vor dem 5.5. kommen will soll er einfach nur bescheid sagen


Habs einfach noch mal hochgeholt weil bald der 20igste ist. Also wer nicht aus der Gegend ist und erst am 5.5.kommt kann keine Karten im Angelladen kaufen(ich sag nur Feiertag). Wäre schön wenn die acht Mann noch mal Laut geben würden


----------



## Pete (14. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

da ich mich immer noch in der liste sehe....bitte meinen namen runternehmen, junx...das himmelfahrtwochenende wird das erste sein, um meine hütte auf rügen zu besuchen und zwangsweise zwiebeln und sonstiges in den boden zu bringen...ich wünsche euch dennoch maximale erfolge und geile fischreiche tage im osten des landes...


----------



## MrTom (18. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich habe hier in Treads zu anderen Treffen immer so eine schöne Liste gesehen wer was so mitbringt #6   ich finde so was brauchen wir hier auch
Ich will nur nicht das neun Mann hier mit neun Schlauchbooten, neun Grills, neun Säcken Holzkohle usw aufschlagen. Auch finde ich vier oder fünf Abhakmatten zureichend
Ich fang einfach mal an 
Mrtom-Schlauchboot(Narwhal260)ohne Motor,Echolot Eagle FE2, Grill


----------



## Tinsen (18. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

ich bin mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit doch nicht am start. muß arbeiten


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich bring (Notgedrungen) auch nen Kahn mit...
Pilkäää is schuld, weil er son kleines Auto hat 

Hab nen 2. Rutensatz + Rollen zu verleihen.


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also ich wollte eigentlich mein kleines Russen-Schlauchboot mitbringen, aber da Catchää mit ´nem 240er Zodiac ankommt, klemm ich mir das mal.  :m

Wegen Grill, Abhakmatte, Bier etc. werd ich mich wahrscheinlich nochmal mit Catchäää abstimmen, da wir wohl den gleichen Weg haben und zusammen antanzen werden.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte eigentlich mein kleines Russen-Schlauchboot mitbringen, aber da Catchää mit ´nem 240er Zodiac ankommt, klemm ich mir das mal.  :m




Nix is du paddelst mit dem "Schwimmenden-Klappstuhl"... :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Wie schauts denn mit nem großen Grill aus, wie beim letzten mal. Das is zwar gefährlich, weil Pilkäää nicht nur verfressen, sondern auch sehr schnell is... :g    War aber trotzdem immer sehr gesellig :g 

PS: Currywurst und VW-Soße bring ich natürlich mit... da wir diesmal ja ne recht kleine Truppe sind, besteht sogar die Chance das jeder eine abkricht...

Wie schauts denn sonst aus wegen Nachschub, gibts da nen Supermarkt im nicht allzu entfernten Umkreis??? ;+


----------



## MrTom (19. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts denn sonst aus wegen Nachschub, gibts da nen Supermarkt im nicht allzu entfernten Umkreis??? ;+


Die Frage kam schon von Siffcop per PN, im Ort direkt ist mir nichts bekannt aber fünf Minuten auf die Autobahn und du hast ein Kaufmarkt an der Abfahrt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hey CarpCatcher, könntest Du vielleicht mal 
a)teilnehmerliste
b) ort
c) Anfahrtsweg
d) Datum 
und e) alles sonst noch wichtige mal im 1. Post einfügen

Ich suchte mir hier gerade zum x. mal einen Wolf.

Danke.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Merlinrs (19. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Da wir zum Grillen eine ganze menge an Würstchen und Fleisch brauchen.Wäre es gut wenn es einer von der Metro (falls Metrokarte vorhanden)holen könnte. Bei solchen Großpackungen  spart man richtig Geld. Wäre nur so eine Idee.
Ob ich Schlauchboot mitbringe weiss ich noch nicht.Mit Grill sieht es schlecht aus habe nur ein ganz großen.


----------



## leipziger21 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

also da meine frau selbständig ist hat sie natürlich eine metrokarte wenn ihr das wollt könnte man das sicherlich machen aber wiegesagt ich für meinen teil werde höchstens 1 bis 2 nächte fischen da meine frau schwanger ist und kurz vor der entbindung steht(ende mai anfang juni) und ich noch einen kleinen knirps von 3 jahren zu hause habe


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir zum Grillen eine ganze menge an Würstchen und Fleisch brauchen.Wäre es gut wenn es einer von der Metro (falls Metrokarte vorhanden)holen könnte. Bei solchen Großpackungen  spart man richtig Geld. Wäre nur so eine Idee. ...



Hallo!

Von der Sache her gut, aber ich für meinen Teil bin trotzdem dagegen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich erklär auch warum. #h

Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, manche haben Allergien, manche essen bestimmte Sachen aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht, manche essen viel, manche essen weniger, manche sind wohl nur ein oder zwei Nächte da und somit nicht zu allen Mahlzeiten anwesend ... usw. usw.

Um diesen Abstimmungsproblemen vorzubeugen, ist es das beste, wenn jeder gemäß seinem Geschmack und Hunger das mitbringt, was er für richtig und ausreichend hält. Außerdem muss ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit gegrillt werden, obwohl das natürlich seinen Reiz hat. Aber Fleisch und anderes Grillgut ist nunmal leicht verderblich, deshalb sollte man vielleicht ab dem zweiten oder dritten Tag auch mal ´ne Suppe als Mahlzeit einplanen oder sich sonstwie essentechnisch versorgen. ´n kleiner Campingkocher sollte da gute Dienste leisten. 

Das gleiche sollte meiner Meinung nach für Getränke gelten. Aber nicht vergessen, es ist Herrentag... also packt nicht nur Mineralwasser und Limo ein.   :m

Stichwort Grill: Ich werde ´nen kleinen Rundgrill mitbringen. Die Dinger, die es überall für 5,99 Euro gibt. Irgendwie komme ich mit denen am besten klar und das Packmaß ist erträglich, der Nutzwert dagegen hoch. Von Einweggrills halte ich nichts, das Grillen ist ´ne Katastrophe und der Müll nach der Nutzung ohne Verhältnis. 
Statt Holzkohle empfinde ich Grillbriketts als besser, da diese länger glühen und demzufolge mit der gleichen Ladung länger gegrillt werden kann. Ist aber auch Geschmacks- und Überzeugungssache. 

Ansonsten fällt mir erstmal nichts mehr ein, wer noch Ausrüstung oder sonstwas braucht, sollte sich am besten noch vorher melden. Dann kann man schauen, wer was verleihen kann etc.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche sollte meiner Meinung nach für Getränke gelten. Aber nicht vergessen, es ist Herrentag... also packt nicht nur Mineralwasser und Limo ein.   :m
> 
> Stichwort Grill: Ich werde ´nen kleinen Rundgrill mitbringen. Die Dinger, die es überall für 5,99 Euro gibt. Irgendwie komme ich mit denen am besten klar und das Packmaß ist erträglich, der Nutzwert dagegen hoch. Von Einweggrills halte ich nichts, das Grillen ist ´ne Katastrophe und der Müll nach der Nutzung ohne Verhältnis.
> Statt Holzkohle empfinde ich Grillbriketts als besser, da diese länger glühen und demzufolge mit der gleichen Ladung länger gegrillt werden kann. Ist aber auch Geschmacks- und Überzeugungssache.
> ...



RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHTIG :q 

Grill sollte für uns reichen, beschnacken wir aber noch... #h 

WICHTIG:

Wer noch Ausrüstung braucht soll sich melden (so wie Pilkää sacht) aber bitte  nicht erst auf den letzten Drücker...

Außerdem wäre es nett, wenn wir hier nochmal ne aktuelle Teilnehmer-Liste auf die Reihe kriegen... #6


----------



## MrTom (20. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> Knurrhahn
> Pilkmann
> rob
> Carpcatcher2001
> ...


Ich halte das mal für die aktuellste Liste.
Für sicher halte ich mal die Leute die Wochenkarten bei mir bestellt haben und das wären:
Pilkman
Carpcatcher2001
Siff-Cop
Merlinrs
Geraetefetischist

Rob will doch erst am 5.5. kommen, keine Ahnung wie er das mit der Karte dann machen will #c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Gut, dann klätr mich mal über besondere beschränkungen auf. Wieviele Ruten, Nachtangeln, Boot, Zelte, schonmasse der Fischarten, wie siehts mit Krebsen aus... Halt, was so auf dem Schein steht.

Und eine Anfahrtroute hätte ich auch gerne.

Ach so, ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor zu grillen. Zuviel Schlepperei.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MrTom (20. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann klätr mich mal über besondere beschränkungen auf. Wieviele Ruten, Nachtangeln, Boot, Zelte, schonmasse der Fischarten, wie siehts mit Krebsen aus... Halt, was so auf dem Schein steht.


Zwei Ruten, Nachtangeln erlaubt, Zelte ohne Boden ok(haben auch mit Boden nie Probleme gehabt), Boot mit Elektromotor ist erlaubt, noch nie Probleme mit Krebsen gehabt
Karpfen     40cm 2Stück
Aal           45cm 3Stück
Hecht       50cm 3Stück
Zander      50cm 3Stück
Schleie      30cm 3Stück
Forelle      30cm 3Stück
Wels         80cm  
der Wels hat noch bis Ende Juni Schonzeit

Forellen sind frisch gesetzt worden und dürfen ab 1.5. beangelt werden
Im Normalfall kannst du mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser fahren

so das war das was mir auf die Schnelle eingefallen ist, wenn noch Fragen sind dann los #h


----------



## leipziger21 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hallo hier mal noch ein paar aktuelle bilder vom letzten wochende


----------



## leipziger21 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

und weil es so schön war  noch welche  :g


----------



## Pilkman (21. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Sieht nach erhöhtem Wasserstand und annähernder Ruhrpott-Romantik aus...   :m ... ist mal ne Abwechslung zum absolut ungestörten Grün der Mecklenburger Naturseen. :m

PS: Ick freu mir. #h


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo,

ich hatte mich ja in der letzten Zeit hier etwas zurück gehalten ... der Grund, es war nicht klar ob ich denn nun überhaupt kommen kann.

Nun habe ich mich - schweren Herzens - entschieden und fahre zum Geburtstag eines sehr guten Freundes an das andere Ende der Republik. Wir hatten noch überlegt, dann am Samstag Abend in Leipzig aufzuschlagen aber es scheint, dass es damit wohl nix wird ... 

Sorry, aber so wie es im Moment aussieht, kann ich diesmal nicht dabei sein!

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Pilkman (30. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moin, moin,

da ich gerade mit MrTom gePN´t habe und Carpcatchää über meinen gegenwärtigen Gesundheitszustand auch Bescheid weiss, dachte ich, dass es von mir ehrlich zu den anderen Teilnehmern wäre, wenn ich sage, dass es bei mir ziemlich schlecht mit meiner Teilnahme aussieht. #t 

Mein ex-gebrochener rechter Arm ist aus´m Gips raus und bandagiert, tut auch noch leicht weh, ist relativ kraftlos und auch nicht voll beweglich. Alles im Endeffekt aber kein Problem geschweige denn ein Hinderungsgrund. #6 

Letzten Montag habe ich aber sehr schmerzhafte Beschwerden in meinem linken Fuss bekommen, so dass ich nicht richtig gehen geschweige denn längere Strecken mit dem Auto fahren kann - ist ja mein Kupplungsfuss.  MrTom und Carpcatchää kennen die genaue Diagnose von meinem Doc, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen... ist ja immerhin ein öffentliches Board. 

Sprich, wenn sich mein Zustand nicht entschieden bessert, werd ich leider nicht fahren können. Tut mir wirklich leid und ärgert mich selbst am meisten, aber so sieht es wahrscheinlich aus.  #t 

Meine Angelkarte ist zwar schon bezahlt, aber vielleicht bekommt man die im Fall der Fälle ja noch auf unseren Rob umgeschrieben?  |kopfkrat Dann wäre das Geld wenigstens nicht ganz umsonst gewesen... #h


----------



## Merlinrs (30. April 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Schade Pilkman tut mir echt leid für Dich  :c Aber auf jeden fall gute besserung.
Jetzt sind es nur noch 7 die kommen wenn es so weiter geht sitze ich alleine da.
Schade eigentlich das sich keiner mehr meldet.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:

Ich bring mein Boot + (8 Fuß Zodiac) e-Motor (sollte hoffentlich Morgen, oder Dienstag eintrudeln) mit.

Allerdings steht der Motor nur behrenzt zur Verfügung, da ich nur ne Kleine Batterie hab, versuche aber noch ne Große zu bekommen, wer noch ne Autobatterie mit Saft hat, einfach mitbringen.

Echo hab ich auch.

H-Bojen müsst ihr aber selber mitbringen  

Was is nu mit Grillen, ist ein Grill vor Ort oder nicht?


----------



## MrTom (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Was is nu mit Grillen, ist ein Grill vor Ort oder nicht?


einen kleinen Grill hab ich mit, keine Ahnung wer sonst noch einen mitbringt #c


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Jungens

ich bin auch noch immer am Start und freu mich riesig drauf mit Euch zu Angeln.

Schade das der Pilkman nicht kann.

Wann trudeln die Leute so ein???

bis dann


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

wenn alles glatt geht stehn wir donnerstag mittach auf der matte...


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

jungs ich muss wohl leider auch noch absagen.ich bin plötzlich so mit arbeit eingedeckt worden das ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen werde,und ich kann es mir als selbstständiger nicht leisten auf diese aufträge zu verzichten.mir tut es wirklich leid und die karte werd ich natürlich bezahlen.
ich weis nicht evnetuell kann ich es doch noch irgendwie in leter sekunde hinbiegen aber momentan weis ich nicht wie...
schade weil ich hätt euch sehr gerne getroffen!
sorry rob


----------



## Merlinrs (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Also ich bin Mittwoch spätestens um 15 Uhr da. Mit einen Grill kann ich leider nicht dienen.Batterien kann ich mitbringen hab 2 Motorradbatterien die ich sonst für mein E Motor nutze.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Kommt überhaupt noch wer? Eigentlich fahr ich nicht diese Höllenstrecke, um am Wasser zu sitzen, das könnte ich hier genauso, sondern um Leute mal kennenzulernen...   

Langsam keimen in mir jedenfalls verschiebegelüste...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Merlinrs (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt noch.

Ich mit Nachbarn
Carpcatcher2001
Siff-Cop
MrTom
Geraetefetischist

Dann sind wir gerade noch 6 Leute wovon ich mich und meinen Nachbarn schon kenne.
Also wenn ich nicht schon die Angelkarte bezahlt hätte würde ich absagen.
Und wenn noch einer absagt dann werde ich auch nicht kommen.
Ich staune auch das keiner hier kurzfristig zusagt. Müssen denn alle Freitag arbeiten?


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... eigentlich fahr ich nicht diese Höllenstrecke, um am Wasser zu sitzen, das könnte ich hier genauso, sondern um Leute mal kennenzulernen...    ...



Moin Holger und der klägliche Rest,

verstehen könnt ich das auf jeden Fall, denn meine Motivation für die Teilnahme an den Huntertreffen ist die gleiche. #t 

Ist wirklich sehr schade, wie sich die Zahl der Teilnehmer für das erste diesjährige Treffen entwickelt hat, obwohl man nicht mal jemand einen Vorwurf machen kann - wenn man verhindert ist, kann man nun mal nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## leipziger21 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all komme gerade von der front also mr tom ist ja schon am wasser meine wenigkeit ist die nacht vom freitag zum samstag und die nacht vom samstag zum sonntag dabei ich würde zwar auch gern mehr zeit am wasser aber da meine frau hochschwanger ist und ich außerdem einen kleinen zwerg von 3 jahren habe sehe ich mich leider nicht dazu in der lage sorry aber mal schauen werde trotzdem tagsüber immermal vorbeischauen.

so nun nochmal zurück zur front ich war nachdem mich mr tom heute früh gegen 9 uhr angerufen hatte gegen 9.30 uhr auch am gewässer naja wie es halt bei anglern so ist wurde erstmal etwas fachgesimpelt  :q  dann sind wir mit dem boot von mr tom und meinem e-motor mal den see abgefahren mit dem echolot und haben auch eine interessante stelle endeckt diese ist etwa 2,5 bis 3 meter tief dort haben wir dann einen marker gesetzt und einwenig mit boilies und partikeln angefüttert danach habe ich noch mr tom seine montage mit dem boot rausgefahren.so gegen 12 uhr musste ich dann erstmal wieder losmachen aber ich wollte nochmal wiederkommen zum forellenangeln.maja gegen 15.30 uhr den kleine aus dem kindergarten geholt und ab zum schwiegervater weil der auch mitwollte von meinem schwiegervater sind wir dann an die kiesgrube kleinpösna gefahren und haben dann auf forelle geangeln naja ich habe noch nie auf forelle geangelt deswegen habe wir also ich und mein schwiegervater auch keine gefangen  :c 
naja aber dafür bin ich mit meinem kleinen etwas boot gefahren da ihm das total gefällt und er hat noch etwas gespielt am wasser naja es war so gegen 18.40 als mr tom bemerkte das er einen fallbiss hatte da er seine bissanzeiger nicht angeschaltet hatte nach etwa 5 min hatte er den fisch an land es war ein spiegler von etwa 65 cm naja gewogen haben wir ihn nicht da wir ihn gleichwieder in sein element entlassen haben nun habe ich auch langsam zusammengepacktich hatte mr tom nurnoch mal seine montage rausgefahren.so werde morgen früh wieder vorbeischauen und euch auf dem laufenden halten also bis denne


----------



## leipziger21 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hier noch ein paar bilder von dem carp


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt überhaupt noch wer? Eigentlich fahr ich nicht diese Höllenstrecke, um am Wasser zu sitzen, das könnte ich hier genauso, sondern um Leute mal kennenzulernen...
> 
> Langsam keimen in mir jedenfalls verschiebegelüste...
> 
> ...


 

Jo, hallo leute

also bei mir siehts auch so aus für mich sind's ja auch 700km Fahrt.

Würde aber trozdem gerne kommen, wenn ich nicht auf einmal alleine da sitze. Viehleicht sollten wir es ja dann doch verschieben bis dann mal mehr  können.

Aber wenn der "letzte Rest" jetzt so bleibt komme, ich!!!!

Wegen mir muß aber keiner kommen, ich währe zumindestens nicht böse , sauer oder sonst was nur würde ich das gerne vor meiner Abreise am Donnerstag früh wissen. Meine Fußballmanschaft würde sich bistimmt freuen und ein paar Kumpelz wollen hier in der Nähe auch an einen neuen See.

PS: Sollte es jetzt nicht statt finden bedanke ich mich aber trozdem bei denn Leuten die hier die Organisation übernommen haben, vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Einsatz #6 !!!!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich finds auch Schade, das niemand mehr Lust/Zeit hat mitzufischen... Zumal das Interesse anfangs ja doch recht groß war...


----------



## leipziger21 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hey @ all wieso herrscht den jetzt hier so eine aufregung ich meine klar ist es für euch eine große strecke zu fahren doch es hatten ja im vorhinein etliche leute abgesagt so das es ja klar war das wir nicht mehr als 10 mann werden.klar ist es schade das pilkmann wahrscheinlich nicht kommen kann aber gesundheit geht halt vor naja und bei rob steht es ja noch nicht 100% fest ob er nun nicht kommt also wenn ihr die sache jetzt sausen lassen wollt dann sagt bitte heute noch bescheid da ja wiegesagt der mr tom nun schon seit gestern am wasser sitzt und ich es ihm gegenüber etwas unfair fände es ihm erst morgen oder donnerstag zu sagen das ihr nicht kommt


ps: mr tom hatte seit gestern 6 bisse und konnte davon 4 fische landen  :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

hallo leipziger21


ja so sehe ich das ja auch, deshalb meinte ich ja auch wenn es so bleibt komme ich. Aber wenn jetzt noch 1 bis 2 Leute absagen, dann lohnt sich die weite strecke für mich nicht!!!! Ist ja auch mit Kosten verbunden und da muß ja jeder mit haushalten.
Ich warte mal ab was meine Mitfahrgelegenheit(Geraetefetischist) noch sagt!!!!!

Also bis dann


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ihr die sache jetzt sausen lassen wollt dann sagt bitte heute noch bescheid da ja wiegesagt der mr tom nun schon seit gestern am wasser sitzt und ich es ihm gegenüber etwas unfair fände es ihm erst morgen oder donnerstag zu sagen das ihr nicht kommt




Also uns habt ihr nu am Hals und sooo leicht geben wir nicht auf... #h


----------



## leipziger21 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

so ich fahre jetzt zum mr tom ans wasser werde die camera mitnehmen vieleicht noch ein paar nette bilder machen also melde mich dann zurück.


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hi Leute!
So nun jetzt kommt auch der Knurri zu Potte. #6 
Ich würde Donnerstag bei euch Einschlagen.
Habe da aber ein Problem. |uhoh: 
Und zwar die Angelerlaubnis.
Ich hatte mal einen von euch meinen Fischerreischen zukommen lassen.
Könnte der Jenige so freundlich sein und mir einen Angelschein besorgen?
Das Geld bekommt er dann am Donnerstag gleich überreicht.
Für eine Überweisung ist es jetzt so oder so zu späht.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo Knurrhahn



hatten wir jetzt nicht sowieso zuviel Karten bestellt?


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knurrhahn
> 
> 
> 
> hatten wir jetzt nicht sowieso zuviel Karten bestellt?



Geht bestimmt nicht.
Wegen der Fischereischeinnummer!
Vielleicht bekommt der leipziger21 noch irgend etwas gebacken.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## leipziger21 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Knurrhahn schön das noch welche kommen  #6 
so um zu deiner frage zukommen ich habe mich erkundigt in einem nachbardorf von kleinpösna gibt es eine gastsätte dort kann man auch angelkarten für die kiesgrube kaufen ich werde dort heute nochmal vorbeifahren und mal nach den öffnungszeiten schauen.ansonsten würde immernoch die möglichkeit bestehen das du mir noch die kopie deines fischereischeines schickst an le-fighter@web.de und ich dir die karte kaufe.melde mich morgen früh wieder da ich heute die nacht mit mr tom fische das der arme kerl nicht so alleine ist  :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Fischereischein ist schon unterwegs #h  #6


----------



## leipziger21 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Knurrhahn alles klar wenn es jedoch mit der gastätte klappen sollte kannst du deinen angelschein auch dort kaufen das nachbardorf ist vielleicht 1 km entfernt 
würde dich auch hinfahren.wie schaut es den jetzt bei dir aus zwecks wegbeschreibung weist du in etwa wo es liegt?


@ all also sprich wenn noch jemand sich spontan entschlossen hat mitzukommen dürfte kein problem sein da man wiegesagt einen angelschein in einer im nachbardorf gelegenen gaststätte kaufen kann


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



> Aber wenn jetzt noch 1 bis 2 Leute absagen, dann lohnt sich die weite strecke für mich nicht!!!! Ist ja auch mit Kosten verbunden und da muß ja jeder mit haushalten.
> Ich warte mal ab was meine Mitfahrgelegenheit(Geraetefetischist) noch sagt!!!!!



Der sieht das genauso. Das ist ja immerhin eine knappe Tankfüllung, die man da verbläst / Person.
Noch bin ich der Ansicht, das ich zugesagt hab, und mich daher auch dran halte, aber wenn dann noch 1-2 Abspringen, dann schreib ich die 15€ lieber ab, statt da allein zu sitzen.

Ich wär übrigens auch niemandem Böse, eine Alternativtour ist nicht das Problem, die Kollegen von mir werden auch hier irgendwo ans Wasser fahren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Merlinrs (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Schön das Knurrhahn auch kommt dann sind wir halt nur eine kleine Runde ich packe gerade alles zusammen und wie gesagt morgen zwischen 14.30-15.00 Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Wegbeschreibung brauche ich nicht.
Bin ja in Bitterfeld aufgewachsen und Halle, Leipzig gehörten zu meinen Jagtgebieten.
Wenn ich am See bin werde ich mr tom anrufen.
Ich hoffe jetzt springt keiner mehr ab.
Wird ein kleines aber feines Treffen.
Ihr werdet sehen es macht großen Spass. #6 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## leipziger21 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

@ Knurrhahn kannst du mir bitte nochmal eine email schicken mit deinen angaben sprich name,anschrift etc da ich das auf der kopie leider schlecht erkennen kann ja weist ja das alter mit 23 kommt sowas langsam vor  :q


ps: mache mich jetzt auf den weg zum mr tom werde morgen früh dann über die nacht berichten also jungs bis morgen


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hallo jungens


ich werde morgen gegen 5:00 die Segel setzten und zum Geraetefetischist aufbrechen. Dann gehts weiter zur Kiesgrube, sind wahrscheinlich gegen Mittag da.  
Also bis dann
schönen gruß 
dirk


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Na dann machs mal gut.
Wir sehen uns morgen. #h 
@leipziger21
Bekomme ich nun in der Kneipe einen Angelschein oder hast du schon einen besorgt.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Klausi2000 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Und wie läuft es? 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Pilkman (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Moinsen,

bei mir mußte gestern wegen heftigsten Schmerzen und einem gleichzeitigen Mangel an Medikamenten der Notarzt antanzen, ist also schon die bessere Entscheidung gewesen, nicht zu fahren. 

Hab trotzdem SMS-Kontakt mit Carpcatchää, das Wetter soll eher bescheiden sein mit kühlen Temperaturen und viel Wasser von oben, die Fänge bis 14 Pfund noch etwas mager. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Bilder gespannt - wenn Catchää am Sonntag nach Hause kommt, will er noch ein großen Teil an Pics rüberbeamen. #6


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na schon jemand zurück?
hoff ihr hattet viel spass und eine gute zeit!
bin auf die berichte schon ganz gespannt...lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Bericht is inne Mache, muss ersma foddos uf meinen webspace uppen...


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

na super!ich warte:m
bis später#h


----------



## Pilkman (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Ich auch Bilder sehen wollen...  :z  :z  :z 

Hab ja vorhin schon kurz mit Carpcatchää telefoniert und die Kurzbeschreibung hörte sich nach einer heftigen Materialschlacht mit teils krassen Verlusten an...  |rolleyes ...

also, mach schnell! #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

So, der Bericht ist on.

Klick Mir, ich bin der Bericht...


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

Hey Jung's & Mädels


wie siehts aus mit nem  weiteren Treffen im 3. oder 4. Quartal 2005?????


----------



## MrTom (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus mit nem  weiteren Treffen im 3. oder 4. Quartal 2005?????


na aber gerne doch, wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann bin ich dabei #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2005*

aber klar doch...


----------

